# Full & Healthy Crown & Edges Challenge 2013



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2012)

This is both a challenge and a support group to love our crowns and edges back to a healthy, full and luscious state. 

You are free to join at any time.



*Share with us*
1. The current state of your crown and/or edges.
2. What is your plan to restore these areas?
3. What products do you plan on using?
4. How often will you check in with us?


*Optional*
Starting Picture. I know some are sensitive about showing problem areas. If you don’t feel comfortable sharing a picture, please make sure you at least take 1 for future reference for comparison. You will find this really helpful in the future.


Helpful Links:

Grow Your Crown Challenge
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=433030


Post Your Positive Experience Using the Essential Oil Blend for Growth
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=194211


How Mama Dukes Regrew Hair Edges in 5 Months!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=576343


Sulphur Oil Mix: What’s yours?
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=573955


Taking a 5000 mcg Biotin & B complex EVERDAY for the next 6 months
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=577003


The Best Growth Aid
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255785


Currently Using JBCO???
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=580709


sulfur challenge, 2011 edition
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=510494


Essential Oil Blend for Hair Growth
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=973


Ladies who have recovered from long-term scalp damage: help!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=569133


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2012)

Count me in.

Share with us
1. The current state of your crown and/or edges. - My crown is great but I need to work on my nape.
2. What is your plan to restore these areas? - Protective styling, daily massages, and plenty of moisture.
3. What products do you plan on using? - A variety of products. I will share them as I use them.
4. How often will you check in with us? - I will check in at least monthly and post monthly progress pictures.


I will post a starting picture on my next wash day which is Saturday.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll check into this thread to give support. Im grateful for this thread as it helped me focus on my edges last year and now they are all filled in. Now I dont feel self conscious wearing puffs and buns 

nape is coming in slower than my edges, but its getting there

first pic is in june, last pic is just now

what worked was 

1. moisturizing and sealing edges morning and evening
2. using sulphur based growth aids (hair trigger, liquid gold oil etc)
3. made a conscious effort to keep my hands out my hair (even had co-workers slapping me when they spotted me with my hands in my hair )


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

Back in!

Babying Nape area and around periphery where my Durag tore my hair up doing the double-tie under my Wig.

Will use a variety of growth aids, butters, oils, vitamins, M-R etc......

Will Check in often & support my fellow challengers!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, what are you wearing under your wigs? I am new to wearing wigs and I purchased a Swig which is a silk wig cap. I have not used it yet because I have not worn my wig yet but I am curious as to what you will do to protect your periphery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

@Rozlewis

I'm wearing a wig cap (the netted kind) that is working better than the Men's Durag that I was double-tying *which caused damage*

I make sure I have the edges highly moisturized x2 per day. So far, it's recovering, but it's been a slow process.

I wish I would have caught that issue with the Durag in time. 

It caused me a serious set-back when everything else was progressing.

ETA:  I heard the Swig is pretty nice.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2012)

Congratulations SimJam. Glad you  made great progress.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome Rozlewis, IDareT'sHair


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2012)

1.The current state of your crown and/or edges.
My crown is so much better than when I started. I want to continue to improve it in 2013 to get it as full as I can.
2. What is your plan to restore these areas?
I apply my oil blend pre-DC at least once a week. I do a scalp  massage after oiling my crown. I make sure I massage this area well under running water. I detox with my mudwash 1x a month. 
3. What products do you plan on using?
castor oil blend, terresential mudwash for detoxing, AO Blue Chamomile for scalp treatment
4. How often will you check in with us?
1x a month

Will post my starting pictures the first week of the New Year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

@faithVA

Thanks for re-starting. 

In it to win it!  Still going strong........


----------



## chassiecrane (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm in 

1. The current state of your crown and/or edges: recovering from PCOS related hair loss and traction alopecia (i thought i was the moesha of the 2000s)

2. What is your plan to restore these areas: I haven't been doing much to them but they have been filling in nicely, so I am going to try MN and JBCO to see if I can get a bit of a boost

3. What products do you plan on using: MN, JBCO, perhaps essential oil blend

4. How often will you check in with us: I weave up often so perhaps every 3-4 months


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 1, 2013)

I want to continue!



faithVA said:


> You are free to join at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Currently, I am working on thickening my edges.
2. I plan to massage them often, reduce stressful pulling, and brush very sparingly.
3. I will use my sulfur mix, castor oil, a sulfur infused pomade, and Jamaican black castor oil.
4. Often! Generally, I baby my edges 3-4x a week.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, I guess I will sign in and start this challenge. I was starting to think that I am in too many challenges. Anyway,
1. My crown and edges took a hit this summer. I knew not to fool with those sengelese twists. Oh, well. I had right front edge damage and some damage in the crown area.
2. I have been using JBCO, essential oils, scalp massages, and extension avoidance.
3. I also will be using MN mixed in SSI marula hemp with some JBCO. I will be using some WGO and hempseed oil as well. I have so much oil!!
4. I will check in often. I am applying moisture and massage most nights of the week,
THanks!! The damaged area is not showing up well in my picture.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 1, 2013)

Count me in!

1. I have some damage to my edges due wearing wigs all of 2012
2. I don't have a plan. I need some help!
3. Not sure. 
4. Monthly when wearing wigs/buns and bi-monthly if I have a weave installed.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jan 1, 2013)

Share with us
1. The current state of your crown and/or edges.
My edges are thin 
2. What is your plan to restore these areas?
Make sure I don't leave then out when dc'ing make sure I m&s 
3. What products do you plan on using?
JBCO to seal moisture in and scalp massages 
4. How often will you check in with us
At least twice a week (my goal)


Optional
Starting Picture. I know some are sensitive about showing problem areas. If you don’t feel comfortable sharing a picture, please make sure you at least take 1 for future reference for comparison. You will find this really helpful in the future.

Left side



Right side




I have to find my starting picture from the last challenge to see my progress

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome ladies. Stay encouraged. With regular attention your problem areas will definitely recover.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm back in.  My edges are filling in, but I still have a thin spot above my right ear.  I will be adding sulfur to my regimen this year, concentrating on that area.  Each night, I will alternate between liquid gold sulfur based for MN mixed with the EO blend.  I will check in weekly or biweekly and post pics quarterly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2013)

Currently using: The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm in ! 
1. The current state of your crown and/or edges. Both sides are thin and kind of bald
2. What is your plan to restore these areas? No more tight braids, ponytails and weaves
3. What products do you plan on using? I'm now using mega tek mixed with jbco 
4. How often will you check in with us? I will check in every 5 months thats when I get my relaxer so my next relaxer is in march 

I'm kind of sad of my edges but here we goo !


----------



## felic1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kinda late!! Last night I massaged in my MN mix  with SSI marula hemp butter and LBCO. I aapplied balancing ends insurance to ends. It was very moist.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jan 2, 2013)

Moisturized my edges with some Shea moisturizer and seal with JBCO then gave myself a scalp message

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 2, 2013)

Applied Castor Oil to my edges this morning and massaged it in. Will do the same tonight.

...on second thought, I'll apply a dab on MegaTek and seal with Castor oil then massage me edges!


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 2, 2013)

1. The current state of your crown and/or edges. see pics below... I have always had thin edges
2. What is your plan to restore these areas? Keep them moisturized, PS
3. What products do you plan on using? Oil mix ( JBCO, WGO, olive oil, few drops of peppermint), also using Lisa's  growth scalp formula
4. How often will you check in with us? Often but only take pics every 6-8 weeks
These pics are so embarrassing


----------



## gforceroy (Jan 2, 2013)

I am in! Thanks for the helpful links faithVA

Share with us
1. The current state of your crown and/or edges.
My edges are thin and short. Progress from last year because I had NO hair there before. 

2. What is your plan to restore these areas?
I was using MN. This year I will use Jamaican castor oil as well.

3. What products do you plan on using?
Answered in #2

4. How often will you check in with us?
At least once every two weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2013)

ghanagirl23
strawbewie
gforceroy

Welcome ladies. Thanks for joining.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'll join.

1. The current state of your crown and/or edges.
My edges need some attention because of many years of extensions off and on.  They are thinner than I would like them to be.
2. What is your plan to restore these areas?
Scalp massages daily, looser buns and pinups, M&S 5x per week
3. What products do you plan on using?
castor oil to seal in moisture
4. How often will you check in with us?
once every month


Optional
Starting Picture. I know some are sensitive about showing problem areas. If you don’t feel comfortable sharing a picture, please make sure you at least take 1 for future reference for comparison. You will find this really helpful in the future.
Pictures are attached.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 4, 2013)

CHecking in...

'bout to rub my edges w/castor oil and call in a night.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 9, 2013)

I put MN on my edges tonight, I put Lisa's scalp mix this morning


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 14, 2013)

1. The current state of your crown and/or edges. see pics below... They started to thin around 09 from those stupid combs in wigs.
2. What is your plan to restore these areas? Keep them moisturized, and gently massage with coconut oil
3. What products do you plan on using? Coconut oil, tea tree shampoo, burdock cream by qhemet
4. How often will you check in with us? Monthly or 2x a month


----------



## jprayze (Jan 14, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Hey everyone, I'm back in.  My edges are filling in, but I still have a thin spot above my right ear.  I will be adding sulfur to my regimen this year, concentrating on that area.  Each night, I will alternate between liquid gold sulfur based for MN mixed with the EO blend.  I will check in weekly or biweekly and post pics quarterly.



Checking in,  same routine.  I have Senegalese twists in, but they left out the little hairs around my hairline so no strain on my edges.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2013)

I mudwashed yesterday so I applied a little mud to my scalp to detox. 

I oiled my scalp before my DC and let it sit for about 35 minutes. I really need to get back to longer treatments. Maybe I will start oiling my scalp the morning of wash day instead of just when I DC. 

This morning my crown felt a little dry so I oiled my crown this morning. I will probably use up this oil blend by the end of the month, so I will buy some castor oil this month to make my next batch. My crown is getting better but there is still healing to do.


----------



## BlackDiamond21 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just learned in the past two weeks that I have a major bald/breaking spot  It was pretty devastating to discover... All the years I was relaxing (natural for almost 2 yrs now) I never had this happen... I think it was due to stress from being laid off twice in the past two years - financials and what not...

Any-who - I am very embarrassed by it but I believe that part of getting over ish is to just admit it/suck it up and work to improve it, so I did include 2 photos - please be nice 

1. *The current state of your crown and/or edges: *Edges could use some thickening but nothing compared to the right side bald part in the pic and the thinning within my crown. 

 2. *What is your plan to restore these areas?* Daily application to scalp, maybe 2x a day with a lengthy massage in damaged areas and DC with natural oil mixes. Also tension less protective styles - right now rocking mini two strand twists 

*3. What products do you plan on using?*

100% Natural: JBCO, Jojoba Oil, Vitamin E Oil, Honey & Virgin Coconut Oil

I already started using a mix of 100% pure: Castor Oil (will be changing to JBCO when it arrives via mail), Jojoba Oil and Vitamin E oil on my scalp all over (longer massage in areas that are really bad). From just one week usage, I noticed a great reduction in shedding/breakage during my weekly shampoo & detangling with conditioner - my hair feels softer yet stronger! I also plan to incorporate every other week a DC mix of 100% pure honey and extra virgin coconut oil. I did it this past Saturday and it added a great sheen to my hair, softness and strength - maybe that too helped with the shedding reduction. (i've always had bad shedding even when relaxed) So basically upping my natural oil usage outside of just sealing.

*4. How often will you check in with us?*
I will try to check in every month as I plan to really track my progress as I cannot believe this has happened  and I need it fixed asapy! 

Best of luck to everyone on this journey!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2013)

BlackDiamond21 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just learned in the past two weeks that I have a major bald/breaking spot  It was pretty devastating to discover... All the years I was relaxing (natural for almost 2 yrs now) I never had this happen... I think it was due to stress from being laid off twice in the past two years - financials and what not...





Welcome BlackDiamond21. You are among friends here. No laughing. We all know this is a very sensitive matter. There are more people with this issue than you realize. They are just hiding it behind styles, wigs, extensions, etc.

Glad that you caught it. Now you can start making the necessary changes. Quite a few of us have had success in improving the state of our scalp and hair. Looking forward to hearing your success story as well.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 14, 2013)

Checking in:  I've been moisturizing my edges 5 days a week with castor oil in the mornings after my overnight GHE's.  I find that my roots are still a little damp after I take off my plastic cap, etc. so that is a good time for me to do it.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jan 14, 2013)

Checking in. I DCed tonight. Here are my wet edges 









I found some new edges today

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 14, 2013)

Massaged castor oil and QB AOHC into my hairline last night.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 14, 2013)

When should I notice change from my edges regimen? How do I know to switch products or routine.


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 14, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> When should I notice change from my edges regimen? How do I know to switch products or routine.




if you get dryness or shedding switch. Try not introducing more than 2 new things at a time.
a change should b clear 2mths but its diff for all


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 16, 2013)

I applied m castor and ayurvedic based sulfur oil to my edges and gently massaged the temples.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know how often I see a change. I don't take pictures any more frequent than every 3 months, but I usually wait longer. Don't have a true answer for switching. I have switched when I had a bad reaction to a product or when I really didn't like the ingredients or when I read something and I realized I needed a change. I have been using the same oil blend recipe for over a year. Won't change it unless I find different information.


----------



## karenjoe (Jan 17, 2013)

edges took a hit when I melted them after my last relaxer w a reg relaxer.... 
I'm  my using megatek daily w coconut oil...... 

Oh I was told the wig caps which  I wore daily & slept in erased my edges.... perhaps ...
I'll check in weekly


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 20, 2013)

*peeking in for tips*

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 20, 2013)

Last night, I massaged my edges with sulfur oil and slept with a shower cap on.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2013)

karenjoe said:


> edges took a hit when I melted them after my last relaxer w a reg relaxer....
> I'm my using megatek daily w coconut oil......
> 
> Oh I was told the wig caps which I wore daily & slept in erased my edges.... perhaps ...
> I'll check in weekly


 
There may be some tips in the 2012 thread to help you with your wig cap. Or you can check the wig challenge. I certainly don't think you should sleep in them.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2013)

I ran out of castor oil the last time I made my oil batch so I used olive oil as the base. I will go back to castor oil. When the olive oil based oil gets hot it runs down my face. Way too messy and the oil isn't staying where I need it. So will make a run to the BSS and pick up some more oil. Will make a new batch of oil in February.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 21, 2013)

Sealed length with HH Lav & Van Butter, then added sulfur oil to scalp and edges.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 21, 2013)

Joining again!!!

1. The current state of your crown and/or edges. Filling in nicely, but hoping they will get thicker this year.
2. What is your plan to restore these areas?Sulfur oil and massage
3. What products do you plan on using?Claudie's Elixir and Balm, Essential oil blend
4. How often will you check in with us?Monthly...it will be easier to track that way


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2013)

My mom bought me a bottle of JBCO yesterday  So I made up a new batch of oil. I mixed it with the leftover version I had and added some more EOs to it. I will not switch from castor oil again. I have learned my lesson. The other is way to runny and I don't think it soothes my scalp. Now baggying for 90 minutes before rinsing it out.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2013)

I didn't post a picture of my December crown. It is getting better. I am hoping it continues to get better. I can definitely feel the difference in my hair in that area. It's thinner. It's not as coarse as it was last summer though. But it's still more fragile and brittle than the rest of my hair. And the ends in that section look mangled  I will keep working on it though. It's slow going. Now that I have my castor oil back in play, maybe I will see more improvement.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello, joining 2013 challenge as well.

1. The current state of your crown and/or edges. The right side is progressing but the left is just excruciatingly slow. Literally a few strands per month. 
2. What is your plan to restore these areas? Same as last year. Bamboo leaf tea everyday, dermarolling the spots, massaging like a fiend with rejuvenate potent black castor oil.
3. What products do you plan on using? Mentioned in no 2. 
4. How often will you check in with us? Monthly or as often as I can. 

Something has been on my mind for a few weeks though. Even though the spots are filling in, it's still obvious the hair in those sections is shorter than the rest of my hair. The possibility that it will catch up in length to the rest of my hair soon is a way over the top contemplation. What then? If I were relaxed, I could smooth it back and it wouldn't be so obvious but I'm natural. I'm actually considering BCing and starting all over again . Anyone else have this issue?

ETA - I wore a weave for about 6 weeks and when I took it out last weekend, the bald spot in my crown had started filling in. Apparently, the cure to that specific part is to leave it alone and not manipulate the hair in that area at all.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 27, 2013)

I love your comb coils faithVA! You are making great progress!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2013)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];17789383]Hello, joining 2013 challenge as well.
> 
> 1. The current state of your crown and/or edges. The right side is progressing but the left is just excruciatingly slow. Literally a few strands per month.
> 2. What is your plan to restore these areas? Same as last year. Bamboo leaf tea everyday, dermarolling the spots, massaging like a fiend with rejuvenate potent black castor oil.
> ...


 
My edges have never been as long as my hair. They never will be as far as I know. I think many women have hair like this. It is just different hair. You may need to go back to pictures of you as a child. Did your edges grow like the rest of your hair or were they always shorter? 

I have just accepted it. I don't worry about my hair being smooth all over. So it works for me. I just let the edges curl up as they see fit. I may twist them with my finger a bit but I am just thankful to have edges.

How do you wear your hair as a natural.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> I love your comb coils @faithVA! You are making great progress!!!!


 
Thank You. I get frustrated at times but I am trying to hang in there. I have to accept that I am not continuously working on it, so it is improving despite my neglect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2013)

faithVA

Your hair has really grown since your last BC.  Nice Progress.

I know, it's so frustrating.  I'm still Nursing, Babying and putting out Fires.  I stay on High Alert.

It seems like, as soon as I get my Edges together, my Nape starts ackin' a Fool, soon as I deal with that, I notice something else tryna' ack up.erplexed

It definitely keeps you on your Game.

Currently Using: Njoi's Herbal Hair Dress.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2013)

^^It definitely does keep you on your toes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2013)

faithVA

Just when I think I got everything under control, something else will break out & start ackin' crazy.

My current area I was/am working on where I had my Durag jackin' me up under my wig, is coming along.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Just when I think I got everything under control, something else will break out & start ackin' crazy.
> 
> My current area I was/am working on where I had my Durag jackin' me up under my wig, is coming along.


 
My edges don't seem to be moving one way or another. My crown seems to be complaining about the cold weather and that I'm not washing often enough. Fontella is soooo demanding. 

We just have to keep doing what we can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2013)

faithVA

My Durag wearing jacked me up, so the main focus has been on that.  

It gave me good coverage, but I had no idea, I was killing my hair with those durn ties tied too tightly.

Last year I was dealing with my Nape.  Before that Crown issues.

So currently everything else is fine *knock on wood*  

Dealing with that Periphery problem.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 28, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My edges have never been as long as my hair. They never will be as far as I know. I think many women have hair like this. It is just different hair. You may need to go back to pictures of you as a child. Did your edges grow like the rest of your hair or were they always shorter?
> 
> I have just accepted it. I don't worry about my hair being smooth all over. So it works for me. I just let the edges curl up as they see fit. I may twist them with my finger a bit but I am just thankful to have edges.
> 
> How do you wear your hair as a natural.



Yes my edges grows like the rest of my hair. The rest of my edges are mostly almost the same length as the rest of my hair but the missing spots now . 

I wear my hair mostly in PS styles - buns and french twists.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 29, 2013)

Applied CD Tui oil to my hair in sections, then bantu-knotted. Added HH Happy Hempy to hairline.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2013)

I oiled my scalp this morning with my castor oil blend. I'm so glad I went back to it. And with my flat twist it is really easy to oil my scalp. So I will try to do it every other day.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 30, 2013)

Joining!!!


Share with us
1. The current state of your crown and/or edges: 
My edges are in a better condition then before, but they are very bald.

2. What is your plan to restore these areas?
Using a regrowth spray and the either applying JBCO or Dr. miracles.

3. What products do you plan on using?
JBCO, spray, & dr miracles

4. How often will you check in with us?
Once or twice a week.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

[USER=220734 said:
			
		

> ms.tatiana[/USER];17807083]Joining!!!
> 
> 
> Share with us
> ...



Welcome. Glad to have you!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

I did a rollerset last weekend and sat under the dryer on medium for 30 minutes. It didn't feel hot and I didn't stay under there long, but my scalp was not happy with me. I was wondering why my scalp itched and burned during the week. Then I remembered. That little bit of heat dried out my scalp more than I realized. So I will definitely be air drying when doing rollersets.

Because my scalp was on fire, I did better with applying my oil during the week trying to put out the flames. I'm not doing so well with the massages.  I washed my hair last night with Hair One Olive Oil. I made sure to really massage that area. It was really sore so I tried to be gentle. Then I DCd with AO Blue Chamomile. AO products are scalp treatments as well, so I massaged that into my crown in the trouble areas. Then I applied my oil blend to my crown while I was styling. When I section my hair when twisting I can see where the thin spots are on my scalp so I massage those areas a bit more.

I dropped out of the twists challenge so I can devote more time and care to my scalp. I really need to cowash my hair during the week to get some water on my scalp. I am going to commit to massaging my scalp at least 3x a week and get back to 1 mid-week oiling and oiling before applying my DC. 

Although when I touch my hair it seems like it is getting worse, but when I looked with a mirror I could tell it really wasn't. I just need to get consistent.


----------



## sheanu (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for restarting this challenge? I wasn't sure if I should join since I did such a terrible job of checking in last time but this time I'll check in whenever I do my monthly progress pics.


Share with us
1. The current state of your crown and/or edges.

My edges are still my main problem. I'm the one who started the "ladies with long term scalp damage" thread and my edges are pretty much back to where they were in that first set of pics. I'd been doing really well by wigging it up for a while but then I got a sew-in for my wedding and had some braids before that and now I'm back to square one 

2. What is your plan to restore these areas?

Well I have bitten the bullet and am wearing my own hair out for the first time since I went natural. I flat twist it weekly after dcing, shampooing and applying my nettle spritz and castor oil.

I shampoo daily with Shea Moisture yucca shampoo after I exercise (it's not stripping and leaves my hair soft like a conditioner so I've been seeing progress with my itchy scalp issues). I had to start doing this because my fine hair HATES if I ever use conditioner only or last in my cleansing regimen and leaving the sweat in produced a really itchy scalp (rinsing didn't do much either). I ghe 3/4 nights a week, use my bhringraj mixture 3 nights a week, dc once a week with aohsr mixed with olive oil and molasses before shampooing and braiding. I've been doing this two weeks and I feel some baby hairs coming in!

I think not wearing wigs, weaves, braids or any other type of hair covering is making a huge difference. Even though I'm not exactly in love with exposing my baldness, I knew this was the only way forward for me so I'm glad I did it :yup:

3. What products do you plan on using?

Nettle tea and peach pit spritz (homemade), castor oil, bhringraj oil mix

4. How often will you check in with us?

Once every 1-2 months


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2013)

[USER=316389 said:
			
		

> sheanu[/USER];17872169]Thank you for restarting this challenge? I wasn't sure if I should join since I did such a terrible job of checking in last time but this time I'll check in whenever I do my monthly progress pics.
> 
> 
> Share with us
> ...



Welcome Back. Sounds like you have a good plan in place. I definitely agree about giving the alternate hair a rest for a while.

Hope you consider visit us monthly if you can.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2013)

It's day 4 after my wash. My scalp felt good over the weekend, but its starting to itch now and is a little irritated in my crown. That matches what I thought. Washing my hair every 4 days works best for me right now. So tonight I will cowash and trim my ends.

This morning I massage a little of my oil blend in my scalp. Will do it again after I cowash tonight.


----------



## lollikd (Feb 11, 2013)

This weekend I got these ketchup//mustard-like squeeze bottles for $2 at Michael's (after going to Sally's for their sale on kerapro); I'm going to fill the bottles with an olive & caster oil mix. It'll be to use twice weekly on my edges following an application of onion juice. Will leave it on an hour and see what this does after a month. I've had some trauma to my head and my edges have suffered, especially on the right side where it happened.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2013)

I did cowash last night and my scalp feels better. Of course I waited so late to trim my hair, that I didn't end up oiling my scalp or giving myself a massage. But the water rinse really does help. So I am going to try to cowash every 3rd or 4th day to see if that makes a difference. I will stick to oiling my scalp and DCing weekly under heat. 

I need to get some nice headbands if I am going to wear my hair out this much.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 12, 2013)

So tired of massaging. Sorry for being a debby downer


----------



## lollikd (Feb 12, 2013)

Onion juice smelled to high heaven but it got done. 1 down, 7 more times to go. Applied to my edges (while still in my overnight dc) then topped with the oils and waited an hour before doing the wash routine. Boy did I smell like a tasty turkey ready to roast.  Afterwards ended everything with ors carrot oil. Haven't massaged ever and might try that as well as sulfur but I'm dreading any more awful smells.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2013)

msbettyboop said:


> So tired of massaging. Sorry for being a debby downer



I know how you feel and I suspect others do to. This can be a long run and it gets tiring at times. Hang in there. Hopefully you will see some progress that makes it all worth it.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2013)

Fortunately, I was discouraged by that thin area in the center when I took my twist out this morning. It encouraged me to massage in my oil blend this morning. Maybe I should do a 30 day scalp massage challenge (jk).  But I really do need to massage more. I want to see improvement by the time I am ready to do 2 strand twists in June. So I better get motivated


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 13, 2013)

Spritzed with CD Tui, added sulfur to my scalp, then massaged castor oil into my hairline.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm trying to make sure I grease my edges every night cause I get the best results then


----------



## sheanu (Feb 14, 2013)

I can already feel my edges coming back in! I braided my hair yesterday so that I could try a mini-braidout for v-day dinner tonight. I can now feel BRAIDABLE baby hairs in the front! Idk if this is a fluke but I'm pleased. Now if I can just stop breakage, shedding and tangles I'd be in business.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2013)

Put fresh ginger in my castor oil blend and heated the oil. Oiled my scalp with it and baggied for 30 minutes. I will only use this oil on wash day. Still need to make a milder version for mid-week. 

Gave myself a good massage while washing. My scalp feels so much better after a good wash.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 19, 2013)

My right side is much worst then my left side


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2013)

Was massaging my crown at my desk today. It's one of the benefits of wearing a twist out - easy access to my crown. It must have been a good massage because when I stopped my head seemed to be spinning 

Hopefully I can get another good one like that in tomorrow.   Grow hair grow!


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Feb 21, 2013)

checking in rubbed some mega tek and jamacian castor oil on my edges I have in a weave right now for my protective style will be doing an update on my edges after I end my 20 week relaxer stretch so around the second week of march


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2013)

While sitting at my desk, I was wondering if wearing a puff was a bad thing. My puff isn't tight but the nylon I use is tighter than the headbands I wear. I wonder if it is reducing the circulation in my scalp?  I think I will play around with making puffs a different way, or sleeping with a scarf around my perimeter so my puff is preformed in the morning.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm in!

1. The current state of your crown and/or edges. My crown is good, my temples are a little thinner than I would like.  Not sure if its from constant friction of hats (I'm in the military) or from African braiding years ago.

2. What is your plan to restore these areas? Give the sew ins a rest and wear wigs for a while.  Baby my edges.  

3. What products do you plan on using? JBCO since that seems to be a staple on this thread... Oh, I also have Groganics DHT Blocker System I forgot I had it. I've never used it but I'm going to try it out and see how it works... If any of you ladies have tried it before please let me know what you thought.

4. How often will you check in with us? When I remember .  At least once a month though.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have used groganics before for like about 2 months I didnt see that much of an improvement I use to oil my scalp with it made my head way too hot lol reminded me of dr.miracles all over again but give it shot tho 




Oneprettypa said:


> I'm in!
> 
> 1. The current state of your crown and/or edges. My crown is good, my temples are a little thinner than I would like.  Not sure if its from constant friction of hats (I'm in the military) or from African braiding years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Feb 24, 2013)

update slowly makes progress


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 24, 2013)

Slow & steady wins the race. Still using Claudie...edges filling in good.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2013)

Good job ladies. Steady progress is good.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2013)

I really need to make up a new bottle of my oil blend. I need to stop wasting time and get stuff done.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2013)

I did apply my oil blend to my scalp yesterday before DCing. I let it sit for quite a bit before rinsing it out. I also massaged the AO Blue Chamomile into my scalp. Having a hard time telling if the section is getting better or not.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2013)

Applied my oil blend and gave myself a scalp massage for a few minutes. Prepooed with a mix of conditioners, baggied and then rode my bike for 30 minutes and generated some heat under that plastic cap. Then I rinsed and really massaged and let the water run on my scalp. My scalp feels so happy right now. I am glad I am back to cowashing. Want to do at least 1x a week.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 27, 2013)

Ordered my third bottle of rejuvenate potent castor oil today. It does work. I just hate massaging for 10 mins everyday! Even the hitherto immovable right bald spot seems to be on it's way. My weave will arrive in two weeks and then it will be back in a weave for another 6 weeks. 

I will put up progress pics this weekend.


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 3, 2013)

ok, here are the progress pics.

Right Side 

Jan 2012 





Mid 2012





March 2013 

In this pic, I'm finally able to pull my hair back without that spot looking awkward. 





Left Side

I know it looks awful.....Anyway, here goes. 

March 2012 





March 2013





The left side is growing, right? It's not my imagination.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 3, 2013)

msbettyboop said:


> ok, here are the progress pics.
> 
> Right Side
> 
> ...



Good progress!  Yes the left side IS growing.  What is your regimen?


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 3, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Good progress!  Yes the left side IS growing.  What is your regimen?



Thanks. For the last few months, every time I look at it, it jut looks like a great big gaping bald spot to me. Probably because I'm so self-conscious about it. Anyway, here's my regimen:- 


I massage 10 dang mins every night with this oil - www.amazon.com/Potent-Jamaican-Black-Castor-Oil/dp/B008VHPM6Q

I dermaroll my scalp twice a week - here's a pic.

I keep the area moisturised with a little bit of leave in every morning.
I drink bamboo leaf tea every night. 

I was also diagnosed as anaemic and started taking iron everyday. 

I didn't start seeing results with the right side until I started doing no 1 every night early last year. The left side took longer likely because I left that spot alone for over a year and never did anything to grow it back until March last year. I guess the follicles went dormant or something. 

I want to try Njoy's mix but I'm afraid to muck about with a system that already works.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2013)

Great progress msbettyboop. You are definitely not imagining progress. There is a major difference between where you started and where you are now.

You have a regimen that works for you. You may want to stick with it at least until a point you feel you are ready to give it a break.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2013)

I applied my castor oil blend and applied the DC. Now sitting under my heat cap. 

Maybe I should massage 10 minutes a day   Yeah, I know I won't do that. I will just stick with what I will really do. Hopefully cowashing mid-week will help.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 3, 2013)

Still using the regrowth spray with with JBCO or Dr. Miracles on my edges


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2013)

Cowashing midweek is definitely helping my scalp. I can't quite describe how it feels but my scalp feels good. No itching, no burning and no soreness. 

Going to stick to cowashing 2x a week and washing/DC 1x a week and see how it goes.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 5, 2013)

I think the addition of liquid gold hair oil (sulfur based) is really helping my bald/thin spot grow in...pics coming soon!


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Mar 5, 2013)

msbettyboop said:


> ok, here are the progress pics.
> 
> Right Side
> 
> ...



You have made a lot of progress the left side is growing lol its not your imagination


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2013)

I had my follow up for my hair analysis tonight. She said she can see the bulbs forming on my hair follicles in my crown area  She said not only are they better in my crown area, they are better all over my head. So I am doing something right.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I had my follow up for my hair analysis tonight. She said she can see the bulbs forming on my hair follicles in my crown area  She said not only are they better in my crown area, they are better all over my head. So I am doing something right.



Great news! Definitely your motivation to keep up your routine. I plan to get an analysis done toward the end of the year after my hormones are back on track. It would have been a waste to do it while preggo


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> Great news! Definitely your motivation to keep up your routine. I plan to get an analysis done toward the end of the year after my hormones are back on track. It would have been a waste to do it while preggo



I agree. Wait until things are more stable. 

It really was good news. She was more excited than I was. She kept saying do you know how big a deal this is? Do you know how rare this is?

I looked at my crown yesterday. What is left of my problem area is about 2" by 2". The hair in that area is weak, thin and less dense. It also is a different texture, doesn't really curl, doesn't twist well and tangles easily. She thinks that is just the texture of that hair. I think it is purely the result of having a damaged scalp in that area. I believe that if I heal the scalp in that area, the hair in that area will be different. So for the next year I will be working to prove myself right  I am on a mission.

I will try to take pictures this weekend to chart that progress.


----------



## felic1 (Mar 7, 2013)

I do so plan to get a hair analysis this year. They would not take my debit card. I have to get e true credit card just to get my analysis unless they do prepay!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2013)

Cowashed this morning. My scalp feels really good. The extra cowashing sessions are helping.

I need to make up an oil batch to use mid-week. I've been slacking. Maybe I can find some small oil bottles at Sally's when I go.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I applied my castor oil blend and applied the DC. Now sitting under my heat cap.
> 
> Maybe I should massage 10 minutes a day   Yeah, I know I won't do that. I will just stick with what I will really do. Hopefully cowashing mid-week will help.



Hmmm...this make me think need to massage longer...it won't be 10 mins but I need to put more time into the massage instead of just applying product.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 9, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I think the addition of liquid gold hair oil (sulfur based) is really helping my bald/thin spot grow in...pics coming soon!



Ok maybe just wishful thinking...this area is stubborn!  December on left. March on right.

I'm using the EO blend one day and liquid gold the next.  Also MN every other day.  Taking vits daily and drinking more water.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Ok maybe just wishful thinking...this area is stubborn! December on left. March on right.
> 
> I'm using the EO blend one day and liquid gold the next. Also MN every other day. Taking vits daily and drinking more water. Any other suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 198715


 
You do need to massage, which is probably a little more important than the product. You need to massage everyday. Not sure you need to apply product every day. I would stick with one product instead of switching them up. 

I only apply my product on wash day before my DC and sit under my heat cap. That is my more intensive treatment. Then after that I may apply it 1x to 2x a week. 

But I do think the massage is very important. You need to improve circulation to improve results.


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You do need to massage, which is probably a little more important than the product. You need to massage everyday. Not sure you need to apply product every day. I would stick with one product instead of switching them up.
> 
> I only apply my product on wash day before my DC and sit under my heat cap. That is my more intensive treatment. Then after that I may apply it 1x to 2x a week.
> 
> But I do think the massage is very important. You need to improve circulation to improve results.



I agree with faith. You need to massage the product in a firm circular motion until your scalp feels hot. I know that it's annoying. I really hate doing it too but I want edges so....


----------



## jprayze (Mar 9, 2013)

msbettyboop said:


> I agree with faith. You need to massage the product in a firm circular motion until your scalp feels hot. I know that it's annoying. I really hate doing it too but I want edges so....



Ok I'm going to set a timer when I massage...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2013)

Mudwashed tonight and massaged mud into my scalp and let it sit for 30 minutes. Then followed up with AO Blue Chamomile and massaged it into my crown. Sitting under my heat cap now. 

If I can I will switch to cowashing 1x a week if my scalp is happy with that. If not I will have to stick with 2x a sweek. I will try to shoot for cowashing on Wednesdays.


----------



## gforceroy (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi ladies! I haven't posted in a while. I had a setback, a lot of breakage in the back of my head which discouraged me from posting  . I have been keeping my hair hidden. I took a break from MN and I have been using JBCO on my edges (and problem areas :/ ) I think it has been working so far. I also am taking some different vitamins, I haven't noticed a difference in my hair yet get but my skin looks better! Hopefully by the summer my hair will be recovered  .


----------



## sheanu (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi ladies.  I'm still seeing progress but it seems very minimal. I have noticed a cycle: my hair will start to fill in around the edges then I'll notice some shedding and it will thin out some in the same problem areas.  This usually happens cyclically every month. I think it's related to when I reach the menstrual week of my birth control.  I just quit my bc two days ago and am taking maca to try to get my hormones back together. 

 Has anyone else noticed a similar thing while on birth control pills? Or maybe just with their period in general?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 12, 2013)

This picture is from last night after I used my regrowth spray and JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2013)

Right now using: Strong Roots Pimento Oils.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 12, 2013)

sheanu, I hear bc can make you shed and/or stunt growth. 

I'm still using my Claudie's...praying that I can avoid/prevent postpartum shedding.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2013)

Applied the 4 Naturals Daily Treatment to my edges and my crown last night and this morning and did a quick massage in those areas. This product is easy to use. It comes in a squeeze bottle so you can apply the gel directly to your scalp. It is light so it is easy to massage in. Will use this until my NJoy Oil comes.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2013)

Have been consistent in applying the 4 Naturals leave-in, morning and night. Its a lot easier than oil and less messy. My NJoy oil should be here tomorrow. I will start using it on Saturday.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have been lurking and wanted to ask a question to naturals with crown damage and hair SL or shorter.  How are you wearing/styling your hair?  I know faithVA mentioned an afro puff, but just like myself, was concerned about putting something on the actual spot you're having problems with.

In the beginning, i did well with two strand twists because I could loosely make a top bun if necessary with those.

TIA!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2013)

jbwphoto1 said:


> I have been lurking and wanted to ask a question to naturals with crown damage and hair SL or shorter.  How are you wearing/styling your hair?  I know faithVA mentioned an afro puff, but just like myself, was concerned about putting something on the actual spot you're having problems with.
> 
> In the beginning, i did well with two strand twists because I could loosely make a top bun if necessary with those.
> 
> TIA!




I will help keep this bumped for you.

When I first started I wore 2 strand twists even with my balding area. I just made them smaller in that area to camouflage it the best I could. 

I also wore flat twists because it was easier to camouflage it with that.

When it got longer, SL but not APL I would wear a banana clip bun in the back and then pin 2 strand twists in the front in various styles.

Now my hair is just EL. I wear a lot of twist outs.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2013)

I have been applying my topical solutions but have been slacking on massages. But the cowashing 1x a week, and weekly wash is doing my scalp good. I haven't had any soreness of scalp since I added the cowash. 

I will start using NJoys oil mix tonight. I really want to massage that in.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Mar 21, 2013)

Checking in I bought some hair vitamins hair infinity hopefully that helps with my edges too


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been working hard on massaging my scalp over the past week or so.  I'm going to focus on using one regrowth product on my problem area.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 22, 2013)

I haven't been updating like I should be, but I massaged in sulfur oil to my scalp, then added JBCO along my hairline and eyelashes.


----------



## sheanu (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm still seeing minor improvement but the shedding isn't fun.  I did stop the birth control pills and am talking maca root to try to even out my hormones.  It must be helping because I got my period 3 days after stopping but the shedding hasn't really slowed since. I'm still using castor oil and doing hot oil treatments with my oil mix.  The rest of my hair is doing better.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2013)

sheanu said:


> I'm still seeing minor improvement but the shedding isn't fun.  I did stop the birth control pills and am talking maca root to try to even out my hormones.  It must be helping because I got my period 3 days after stopping but the shedding hasn't really slowed since. I'm still using castor oil and doing hot oil treatments with my oil mix.  The rest of my hair is doing better.



I am taking maca root as well. Just started last week. I have no clue as to what is going on with my body  But I sure hope it helps. I plan to buy a bottle of phytoestrogen pills next month. I think they did help.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2013)

Massaged NJoys Growth Oil into my temple and crown area last night and did a quick massage. I am massaging it into my temples every morning. I actually pulled out my massager and did a better massage of my crown this morning. 

My twists in my crown are still pretty thin. But when I wear my hair out, it isn't as noticeable. But all the love is paying off. My scalp hasn't complained to me in the past 3 weeks  So I will keep doing what I'm doing and maybe she will love me back with some density.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2013)

Been using: Strong Roots Pimento Oil on problem areas and recently ordered some JBCO Extra Dark.  Will massage that into those areas as well.

I haven't had any JBCO in a minute, so I was happy to re-up on that.  And I love the Extra Dark one.

Still using a variety of things (Coffee/Tea Rinsing) to assist in my troubled areas.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2013)

Have the NJoy's growth oil but wanted to use up the last of the oil I had made. It has ginger in it so want to use it before it goes bad. It is really tingly. Will use the growth oil during the week and will use up my oil before a DC.

Sitting under my heat cap for 30 minutes.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 25, 2013)

I haven't been massaging like I used to... I'll get back on the ball when I get home.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been in Atlanta visiting for a wedding and every night I've using just my JBCO on my edges & it looks to be working. I have to bf consistent if I want to see some progress, but I'm glad I'm not as bald around the edges like I used to be.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 26, 2013)

I am getting braid extensions to prepare for delivery...the stylist hasn't seen me since November when she last braided my hair. She was very shocked at the growth and thickness, but my edges had her speechless!!!! They are filling in very nicely. She was able to cornrow them back which should prevent stress on them and won't weigh them down.  Needless to say I was happy!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2013)

^^ Good job!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2013)

Decided on a schedule for the NJoy Growth Oil. I will oil, massage and baggy Monday, Wednesday and Friday. On wash day I will oil, DC and sit under my heat cap.

I oiled, massaged and baggied last night and then moisturized and sealed.


----------



## g.lo (Mar 26, 2013)

Clarified today, hard protein treatment ( was experiencing breakage), Dc and later one will put some Celie braids.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2013)

Oiled and massaged my crown and edges Tuesday night. Will try to remember to take progress pics this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2013)

Applied a little oil last night before bed. Massaged oil into my crown this morning. My crown is getting a little better. While twisting last night there wasn't the extreme noticeable difference between my crown hair and the rest. It is also softening some so I was able to finger comb it a little better. But I am still babying that hair. It is still drier, more fragile and tangles more. 

But my wash schedule is working. My scalp is happy. No itching, no burning and no soreness. And spring is here so that helps even more.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 28, 2013)

Last night, I applied sulfur oil to my scalp and massaged my hairline with JBCO.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 28, 2013)

Back on my essential oil blend game since I'm in braids...should be easy to apply.

UPDATE: My scalp is dry....gotta up the moisture.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2013)

I did flat twist straight back this weekend and I could really see where my thin spot is. It let me know I really can't afford to slack up. The hair grows there but it is coarse and brittle and breaks easily. It's also thinner. So I an cover it with out styles but I won't be able to cover it with twists.

I have been doing what I need to do as far as shampooing and cowashing. So now I need to up the massages and get back to NJoys growth treatment. 

I didn't take any pictures. I think I will wait until June.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2013)

Using Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" and JBCO (Extra Dark) on problem areas.


----------



## grow (Apr 1, 2013)

This is a fabulous thread! Thanks for making it and I'd like to hold myself accountable for my progress, so posting here is helpful.

1. The current state of your crown and/or edges.
2. What is your plan to restore these areas?
3. What products do you plan on using?
4. How often will you check in with us?

1. They are better than when I began my hhj, but I've noticed that the side I sleep on needs more help recently. I had been paying less attention to it.

2. I'm going back to my ayurvedic packs mixed in with my dc's.
Going strong with my jbco and essential oils, like I had when I began my hhj and first noticed improvements.

3. Maka, brahmi, amla, henna, fenugreek, coconut oil and milk, evoo, seasame oil, almond oil, JBCO, all AO products but especially AO HSR and AO GPB, the top winners for my hair and essential oils of jasmine, rosemary, sedarwood and thyme.

4. I will check back when I can and hopefully get some before and after pics done.

Hhj ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome grow.


----------



## grow (Apr 1, 2013)

I forgot to add....I plan to drink more water too; not just because of the warmer season but also because I understand that lots of water intake moisturizes hair from the inside out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2013)

grow

Hey Ms. Grow


----------



## msbettyboop (Apr 1, 2013)

grow said:


> I forgot to add....I plan to drink more water too; not just because of the warmer season but also because I understand that lots of water intake moisturizes hair from the inside out.



I started beachbody insanity challenge 2 weeks ago. Hoping the intense exercise will stimulate my follicles as well. Will do an assessment first week in may to see if it does. My hair is also in a weave now to give it some rest from manipulation. I have a u shaped leave out so I can still access and massage my edges every night.


----------



## grow (Apr 1, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Welcome grow.





IDareT'sHair said:


> grow
> 
> Hey Ms. Grow



faithVA and IDARET'sHair, thank you for the warm welcome!

msbettyboop, best of luck with your new workout program, too!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 1, 2013)

grow HI  OMG! where have you been   and don't leave again!


----------



## grow (Apr 1, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> grow HI  OMG! where have you been   and don't leave again!



Ok Momma! I hear ya! Yes ma'am! ....and thanks for the welcome back sweetie pie!


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 1, 2013)

Massaged JBCO into my hairline.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2013)

Used my oil blend on my crown. I took pictures of my crown. I will try to post them this weekend. Even though its bad, it really isn't that bad once I separated out the section. So going to stay encouraged. 

I cowashed tonight. Was going to use NJoy's oil but decided to just use mine up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2013)

Using Extra Dark JBCO and Sprout on troubled areas.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Apr 2, 2013)

checking in  will do an update after I take out my weave


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sticking to oiling my edges & nape...will provide pics in June after I take these braids down.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2013)

Back to using my NJoy growth oil. Last night massaged it in and baggied for 1.5 hours. 

I had a dream last night that my thin spot had gone totally bald  And in the dream my SO looked at it and said, it doesn't look that bad and went back to watching TV.


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 4, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Back to using my NJoy growth oil. Last night massaged it in and baggied for 1.5 hours.
> 
> I had a dream last night that my thin spot had gone totally bald  And in the dream my SO looked at it and said, it doesn't look that bad and went back to watching TV.



So sorry you're having bad dreams, but your patience and diligence is paying off! I've seen the progress over the last year.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank You gvin89. I think I was just feeling a little discouraged after seeing how thin it still was when I did flat twist last weekend. And last night while moisturizing my hair it seemed like strands were just falling out. I seem to shed more in that area. 

I'm still sticking with it though. I will keep babying my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2013)

Using N'joi CreationS Herbal Hair Dressing on problem areas


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 8, 2013)

I would love to rock a ponytail but these edges won't let me.

How do you ladies wear ponytails with thin or bald edges? I try to do side parts and gel my hair down.


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Thank You gvin89. I think I was just feeling a little discouraged after seeing how thin it still was when I did flat twist last weekend. And last night while moisturizing my hair it seemed like strands were just falling out. I seem to shed more in that area.
> 
> I'm still sticking with it though. I will keep babying my scalp.



Do you think the manipulation is putting too much stress in that area? I remember when I was relaxed, my edges would grow and then is pull them back or something and they'd pop right out....back to square 1. I finally twisted or plaited those thin pieces under the rest of my hair and didn't touch and was able to hang on to them til they thinned from the relaxer. When I started transitioning, I did the same thing and kept them out when I got braided and started to retain the length. Now thy are getting a bit thicker. I'm with you - patience is key.


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 8, 2013)

ms.tatiana said:


> I would love to rock a ponytail but these edges won't let me.
> 
> How do you ladies wear ponytails with thin or bald edges? I try to do side parts and gel my hair down.



That's exactly what I used to do when relaxed...side part and gel. I only wore low ponies  because I had breakage at the nape too.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Apr 9, 2013)

I forgot to post my first set of comparison pictures with my edges.  The top ones are at the end of December last year, and the bottom ones are from March 31st.  I know that the December pictures are with straight hair and the March ones are not, but I think that they are starting to fill in at least a little more than they were before.  I'm continuing to spritz the areas at least 5x a week with water, and sealing in with castor oil.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> Do you think the manipulation is putting too much stress in that area? I remember when I was relaxed, my edges would grow and then is pull them back or something and they'd pop right out....back to square 1. I finally twisted or plaited those thin pieces under the rest of my hair and didn't touch and was able to hang on to them til they thinned from the relaxer. When I started transitioning, I did the same thing and kept them out when I got braided and started to retain the length. Now thy are getting a bit thicker. I'm with you - patience is key.



Probably, but unfortunately I'm in a catch 22. I need to keep my hair moisturized so it doesn't just turned into split ends. At the same time it's too short to wear in any long term protective style. So I'm trying to be as gentle as possible while still moisturizing my hair. Because it's my crown and not my edges I have to make sure I keep it moisturized and twisted like the rest.

I am considering doing some havanna twists in a few weeks. Maybe that will help with the manipulation. But I will need to be very delicate in that area to keep the havanna twists from pulling out the rest of that hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2013)

I put my massager by my bed because I am slacking on the massaging. So let's see if I can do better.


----------



## Newtogrow (Apr 15, 2013)

Share with us
1. The current state of your crown and/or edges.

The current state of my crown balding. The dermatologist has stated that I have Centrifugal Cicitricial Alopecia

2. What is your plan to restore these areas? & 3. What products do you plan on using?

My current plan is emu oil, eo oil mixture, mahabhringraj oil along with the prescription the dermatologist gave me. I will was once a week with prescription shampoo and rinse once a week.


A heat cap will be used to infuse the oils once a week. Light massage as I think I rubbed too much and took more hair out


4. How often will you check in with us?

I will post pics when I see progress. No need to discourage folks if no progress is made.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome Newtogrow


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2013)

I haven't been doing much. I stopped the NJoy oil for a minute because I think I am allergic to sulfur. I am going to use the oil only on a wash day. I am back to wearing my hair in finger coils. Hopefully the low manipulation will help this area. Will have to see how to incorporate massages. 

I did massage the AO Blue Chamomile into my hair when DCing yesterday.


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm still using Claudie's on my edges and nape...trying my best to keep my moisture up - that seems to be a challenge for me. I tried water/avj but my hair drinks it up and I've tried creams too...just gotta find something that provides long lasting moisture and by that I mean overnight. I spritz at night and its bone dry in the morning.


----------



## Newtogrow (Apr 17, 2013)

Since I rubbed my spot more bare, I looked up scalp massage. The link is a sample of what I do sitting at work or at the computer. @ 10:30 is where they begin at the scalp.

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpoSukFe5Jk


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 17, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Probably, but unfortunately I'm in a catch 22. I need to keep my hair moisturized so it doesn't just turned into split ends. At the same time it's too short to wear in any long term protective style. So I'm trying to be as gentle as possible while still moisturizing my hair. Because it's my crown and not my edges I have to make sure I keep it moisturized and twisted like the rest.
> 
> I am considering doing some havanna twists in a few weeks. Maybe that will help with the manipulation. But I will need to be very delicate in that area to keep the havanna twists from pulling out the rest of that hair.



Where did my response go? I understand your predicament and hope that things turn around. Do you think Havana twists would be too heavy?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2013)

[USER=98259 said:
			
		

> gvin89[/USER];18260589]Where did my response go? I understand your predicament and hope that things turn around. Do you think Havana twists would be too heavy?


 
Sorry, I'm just seeing your post. I wouldn't put true Havana twists in the center section. I would use the hair but make some really small mini twists in that section. 

But since I posted that, I'm not doing twists at all. I've gone back to my finger coils and will try to keep those in for 15 weeks until my hair grows out more.

I will just do what I can with that section. I think once I can cowash more often it will take off.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Apr 21, 2013)

checkin in will post progress pictures of my edges after I take out this sew in


----------



## Newtogrow (Apr 21, 2013)

My emu oil arrived. So I started doing Emu, eo mixture then the script on my crown. I will do scalp massages daily. On wash day I prepoo with maha bhringraj oil and biotin under the heat cap, I shampoo with script poo rinse then emu, eo and script again.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 21, 2013)

Are you guys really seeing results from JBCO because I've been seeing the same two or three result pics when I try to research this but then I keep seeing the challenges as if it actually works. Where r your.. Or someone's... Before and afters?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2013)

[USER=302023 said:
			
		

> apple_natural[/USER];18281089]Are you guys really seeing results from JBCO because I've been seeing the same two or three result pics when I try to research this but then I keep seeing the challenges as if it actually works. Where r your.. Or someone's... Before and afters?



My result pics are in my album. There are also result pics in the 2012 thread. But I don't use plan JCBO. I use a mix of oils with essential oils.

A lot of ladies don't like to post their pics because the extent of hair loss. So you won't find pics for 80% to 90%.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 23, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My result pics are in my album. There are also result pics in the 2012 thread. But I don't use plan JCBO. I use a mix of oils with essential oils.
> 
> A lot of ladies don't like to post their pics because the extent of hair loss. So you won't find pics for 80% to 90%.




i have some side edge balding and its sparse hair on my sides. i'm starting to think that maybe they could grow in after all even though they've been gone for the most part since childhood. i can't find anything that shows me someone's edges have been able to grow in when they were gone for a long while. i mean i'm 25 so they've been gone for at least about 12 years


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 25, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My result pics are in my album. There are also result pics in the 2012 thread. But I don't use plan JCBO. I use a mix of oils with essential oils.
> 
> A lot of ladies don't like to post their pics because the extent of hair loss. So you won't find pics for 80% to 90%.



faithVA What kind of essential oils should I use? Is it the essential oils that are actually doing anything or is it the castor oil... and how long did it take to see results?

SOrry lol. I am just wondering if I should waste my money and how much money I would be wasting

also, i'm wondering if the bald spots grew in or if the hair left just grew longer and stronger?


----------



## kandegirl (Apr 25, 2013)

Newtogrow said:


> My emu oil arrived. So I started doing Emu, eo mixture then the script on my crown. I will do scalp massages daily. On wash day I prepoo with maha bhringraj oil and biotin under the heat cap, I shampoo with script poo rinse then emu, eo and script again.



I use the bhringraj oil too as my prepoo oil! I think it's helping my crown. I just got another prescription from my dermatoligst that I'm going to use in conjuction w/ JBCO when I go back up into my weaves.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 27, 2013)

I didn't post pictures of my edges or nape. I was too embarrassed and I didn't even want to see them.

My edges were not that bad as I caught what I was doing. 

My nape was messed after wearing cotton scarves with a knot at the back. 

Then I had an allergic reaction and lost the hair I had grown at my nape. I had a bald spot and the hair had broken off to nothing. About an inch high and from ear to almost my other ear. This happened this late fall. 

After the reaction was over I started using weleda hair oil and alternating with jbco. The biggest breakthrough was when I started using moderate protein on my nape and edges only, several times a week in the shower. Followed up with a dc on those areas. I let the water spray down on my edges and nape. I watered my edges and nape with water every shower and conditioner. I cowashed often. I eventually stopped using the hair oil after I lost it (DD borrowed it). 

I always moisturized and  heavy sealed. I usually used oyin hair dew, jbco and then oyin pomade.

What I stopped doing was slicking or manipulating my edges. I didn't smooth them back because that isn't the direction they want to grow in. I don't mind fuzzy edges if they are thick and moisturized. I lost my edges from slicking them and wearing several of those black elastic headbands for a smooth look. Those elastic headbands were pulling and snatching my edges out! The curls gel didn't help.

I braided my bangs to swoop and protect and hide my edges.

Now I can wear my hair up without trying to hide the back. 

I must confess scarves always fall off and I don't sleep with a pillow. 

Mill creek Botanicals Keratin, Mill Creek Botanicals Biotin conditioners were the ones I used. I followed up with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab.

Don't slick the edges down or back. Try and let your hair grow in its natural direction of growth.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> @faithVA What kind of essential oils should I use? Is it the essential oils that are actually doing anything or is it the castor oil... and how long did it take to see results?
> 
> SOrry lol. I am just wondering if I should waste my money and how much money I would be wasting
> 
> also, i'm wondering if the bald spots grew in or if the hair left just grew longer and stronger?


 
Sorry apple_natural, I didn't get your mention for some reason. 

I use rosemary, sage, lavender and basil. I actually use a blend of oils: castor oil, olive oil, sunflower or grapeseed oil and vitamin E.

I think for serious conditions using a blend of oils and EOs work best because they all have didn't properties. You aren't going to get all of the properties from just one.


Here is a short list of EOs and carrier oils: http://www.anandaapothecary.com/articles/hair-growth-essential-oils.html

This should help to explain it.

I saw the first results in 6 months. I don't know if results were happening sooner because I only took pictures every now and then. I am not consistent with my treatment plan so I am still working on it. Some people can completely heal their areas in 6 months. I am not sure how long I had been going bald before I noticed it. If I were more consistent I think it would have healed by now. But I'm getting there.

For me in addition to the oil blend, I have to keep my scalp clean. My scalp needs to be cleaned every 4 days to have good results. I think going weeks without washing my hair while in extensions helped contribute to my hair loss. My scalp needs water on a regular basis.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks so much faithVA.. 

i am going to have to save up for this. i think i will start with rosemary and JBCO and just build up other essential oils when i have the money. i guess there is no rush. i have been thin and bald on my sides since i was a child. it has not gotten worse and only have filled in a bit since then. they aren't bare bald, but there is a bald spot if i part the few hairs i have there. mostly on one side but the other side is just thin.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> thanks so much @faithVA..
> 
> i am going to have to save up for this. i think i will start with rosemary and JBCO and just build up other essential oils when i have the money. i guess there is no rush. i have been thin and bald on my sides since i was a child. it has not gotten worse and only have filled in a bit since then. they aren't bare bald, but there is a bald spot if i part the few hairs i have there. mostly on one side but the other side is just thin.


 
I think starting with JBCO and rosemary is fine. You may want to cut the JBCO with grapeseed oil or olive oil or with some vitamin E oil. You can get all of those for less than $10. Then add essential oils as you see fit.


----------



## justhavingfun (Apr 28, 2013)

So glad I stumbled upon this.  I am in desperate need of help with my crown area.


1. The current state of your crown and/or edges.  *Very very short in the crown area and on the right side temple area.  I have problems with itchy scalp.  My dermatologist had diagnosed the problem, but I can't recall the name he gave right now.  I was getting shots in my scalp (which helped) but it became too expensive going to see him regularly. *

2. What is your plan to restore these areas? *Getting my scalp healthy by cleaning it 3x a week and wear protective styles (wigs) 100% of the time.  When my hair grows out a little more I want to wear braids under my wigs.*

3. What products do you plan on using?  *I have been on my hair journey since February and am currently using JBCO, regular castor oil and Vatika oil to prepoo with (switching up).  Also I have been applying MN to those areas on days I don't wash/cowash and cover my head with a plastic cap for a few hours.  I can see hair slowly coming back.  For the itching I use eo's in my conditioners and my oil mix.  Even the allergy medicine my doctor prescribed seems to be helping with the itch (happy surprise). I just joined the coffee/tea/acv/acj/ayurvedic challenge. So tea rinses will aslo be part of my regimen.  I've been using ayurvedic powders for about  1 1/2 months and I like the results I'm getting. * 

4. How often will you check in with us? * I will try to check in at least once a month on my progress.*

Too embarrassed to show my beginning picture right now.  I will wait until I can really see a change.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2013)

[USER=384461 said:
			
		

> justhavingfun[/USER];18318333]So glad I stumbled upon this. I am in desperate need of help with my crown area.
> 
> 
> 1. The current state of your crown and/or edges. *Very very short in the crown area and on the right side temple area. I have problems with itchy scalp. My dermatologist had diagnosed the problem, but I can't recall the name he gave right now. I was getting shots in my scalp (which helped) but it became too expensive going to see him regularly. *
> ...


 
Hope you have a lot of success with your scalp and regrowth.


----------



## justhavingfun (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you faithVA.


----------



## gvin89 (May 1, 2013)

Trying to get ahead of potential post-partum shedding.  I'm still using Claudies and trying to keep my hair moisturized.  I had a trim mid-March so I think I'm good to go.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 3, 2013)

So I roller set yesterday and I was able to roll the hair regrown in the bald spots into a straw. That shows me it's growing! Looking to put in braids next weekend as my hear grows faster when I leave it alone in summer.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2013)

Was away for the weekend and my crown was begging for water. So glad to be home to give it a good wash


----------



## msbettyboop (May 13, 2013)

I braided my hair last weekend and they were able to braid my hair in the formerly bald spots. I plan to undo and rebraid every two weeks though. Learned my lesson last year! I also have more updates on the spots. since I last posted pics, a growth spurt has occurred. I'm very excited about it and will post pictures ASAP!


----------



## ghanagirl23 (May 13, 2013)

checking in


----------



## NappyNelle (May 13, 2013)

I just massaged sulfur oil into my edges.


----------



## justhavingfun (May 14, 2013)

Well I decided to take a look-see at if there is any progress with my crown area.  It's a little better...still a waaaaays to go.  

So what do you ladies think?

Hair journey start: February 2013



And here's now: May 2013


----------



## msbettyboop (May 14, 2013)

justhavingfun said:


> Well I decided to take a look-see at if there is any progress with my crown area.  It's a little better...still a waaaaays to go.
> 
> So what do you ladies think?
> 
> ...



I definitely see the difference. Keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2013)

justhavingfun said:


> Well I decided to take a look-see at if there is any progress with my crown area.  It's a little better...still a waaaaays to go.
> 
> So what do you ladies think?
> 
> ...



That is very good progress justhavingfun. Congratulations. What is your scalp regimen?


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 14, 2013)

justhavingfun said:
			
		

> Well I decided to take a look-see at if there is any progress with my crown area.  It's a little better...still a waaaaays to go.
> 
> So what do you ladies think?
> 
> ...



YES! I can most definitely see a difference!

You are making great progress.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## justhavingfun (May 14, 2013)

faithVA said:


> That is very good progress justhavingfun. Congratulations. What is your scalp regimen?



Thank you faithVA.

On days that I don't cowash or shampoo (I do those 3x week), I apply MN to my scalp and cover with a plastic cap for a few hours, then moisturize.  If my scalp gets itchy I rub tea tree essential oil that I mixed in with a small bottle of Hollywood Beauty Tea Tree Oil on it.  

I used to have problems with little bumps forming on my scalp as well.  No longer have that problem... 

Edited to add:  I have MN on my scalp right now sitting under a plastic cap.


----------



## justhavingfun (May 14, 2013)

Oh I forgot to mention...When I use my ayurvedic powders, the night before I massage Vatika oil into my scalp.  On wash/cowash days, sometimes I mix tea tree, peppermint, rosemary and eucalyptus essential oils in with my cheapie conditioner and massage them into my scalp.  Always makes my head feel so relaxed afterwards.


----------



## Newtogrow (May 16, 2013)

Newtogrow said:


> Since I rubbed my spot more bare, I looked up scalp massage. The link is a sample of what I do sitting at work or at the computer. @ 10:30 is where they begin at the scalp.
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpoSukFe5Jk


 

My bald spot looks to be back to the original bald patch I started out with so I think it may be small progress.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 16, 2013)

Still using JBCO & Dr. Miracles on my edges


----------



## NappyNelle (May 17, 2013)

justhavingfun Wow! You _grow_ girl! 



NappyNelle said:


> I just massaged sulfur oil into my edges.



^Again.


----------



## justhavingfun (May 17, 2013)

Thank you ladies.  I have to admit I'm pretty happy.  Hope this continues.

Today was cowash so I applied deep conditioner over tea rinse and sat under dryer for 30 minutes.  This time around I added a teaspoon each of Amla and Brahmi powders to the conditioner.  Hair is nice and soft.


----------



## Andrea2012 (May 18, 2013)

I would love to join this challenge.

1. The current state of your crown and/or edges. *My nape has been a problem area for me for some time; I still haven't figured out how to upload photos on here, but here's a link to a blog post showing the condition of my nape as of March; progress is VERY slow* 
2. What is your plan to restore these areas? *M&S twice or more daily;  learning tips and tricks from others*
3. What products do you plan on using? *DB Coconut Lemongrass and JBCO*
4. How often will you check in with us? *As often as possible!*


----------



## gvin89 (May 18, 2013)

I've experienced great growth while in these braids but I miss my hair. I think I'll start taking them out. It's been 2 months


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2013)

Welcome Andrea2012


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2013)

I have been consistent this week in oiling my scalp. My crown looked much better. There are some thin spots but not major.

I put my hair in kinky twists tonight but left my crown out. Will figure out what I will do with that area. I will make sure to keep my scalp/crown well moisturized and oiled while wearing these twists. Hopefully the rest will help it grow in.


----------



## Newtogrow (May 19, 2013)

justhavingfun said:


> Well I decided to take a look-see at if there is any progress with my crown area.  It's a little better...still a waaaaays to go.
> 
> So what do you ladies think?
> 
> ...




justhavingfun, these pictures are very encouraging. I just purchased jbco because of you. thank you so very much for sharing these.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 20, 2013)

Just oiled my edges with JBCO, leave in condition, & tea tree oil. I have new pictures too.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 20, 2013)

I'm in braids as I mentioned earlier but still oiling my edges lightly every night. Will be taking out and redoing my braids in front every 2 weeks. Trying to learn how to self braid cos it costs a tiny fortune to follow the crown and glory technique!


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2013)

ms.tatiana said:
			
		

> Still using JBCO & Dr. Miracles on my edges



Dr miracles temple and nape balm made my hair worse!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 20, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Dr miracles temple and nape balm made my hair worse!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I PM'd you


----------



## justhavingfun (May 20, 2013)

Thank you Newtogrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2013)

justhavingfun

Super Great Progress!  Very nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2013)

Haven't been posting regularly over here like I 'should' but I am still on my Daily Grind. 

This is a great motivational thread.

Right now I'm doing a month of sulfur-based products *don't buy many of those* but I have a few in my stash. Finished up, Peppermint Pomade from the Pomade Shop & N'Joi CreationS GRO Balm (both ETSY) another poster sent me. 

Right now, I'm using Liquid Gold's Green Magic on problem areas.

After I finish up this jar, I'll move on to something else. Next month, I'll use different Growth Aides, but nothing with Sulfur.

Carry On Ladies and Keep Up the Good Work!


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2013)

I put my hair in kinky twists over the weekend. They would look better if they were smaller but my crown say absolutely not  So I made them bigger to make sure I didn't rip the hair out of my crown. I think my scalp was thinning when I got the kinky twists the first time. I think I worsened it with heavy hair and not keeping my scalp hydrated properly. I have learned my lesson. 

I ordered 2 more bottles of NJoy's growth oil. So I will use that 3x a week. I think it will be easier to oil my scalp with the twists. It will also make it easier to cowash. I think I am good for the summer.

I have 4 Naturals Scalp Treatment and Komaza Stinky Stuff. I am going to see how I can incorporate both of those while I'm in kinky twists. Hope to see some good scalp progress when I take these out in August.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 21, 2013)

So here's the update I spoke about. Below are pics of my edges when I wore it in a bun at the beginning of my challenge:



  

Uploaded at ImageFra.me

Below are from middle of last year I think  



  

Uploaded at ImageFra.me

Below are from last week before I put in my braids. 



 

Uploaded at ImageFra.me


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2013)

That's fabulous msbettyboop. You can't tell you ever had an issue. Congratulations. And thank you for sharing your progress. I know it will be encouraging for future ladies.


----------



## Andrea2012 (May 21, 2013)

msbettyboop said:


> So here's the update I spoke about. Below are pics of my edges when I wore it in a bun at the beginning of my challenge:
> 
> http://i.imagefra.me/8c4jkgw0 http://i.imagefra.me/b11jkgwaUploaded at ImageFra.me
> 
> ...



Amazing progress! What have you been using?


----------



## msbettyboop (May 22, 2013)

Andrea2012 said:


> Amazing progress! What have you been using?



I combined a few different things. I wrote a post on it somewhere in here. Sorry I can't search for it cos I'm on my iPad. Perhaps faithVA can assist since she manages the thread. Thanks habibti


----------



## msbettyboop (May 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> That's fabulous msbettyboop. You can't tell you ever had an issue. Congratulations. And thank you for sharing your progress. I know it will be encouraging for future ladies.



I hope so. I'm not out of this challenge though cos remember I mentioned discovering a bald spot on my crown by accident last year. I admit I haven't been taking pictures of that cos I was just horrified by the discovery. I really hope that's filled in by the time I take out my braids! 

I will also continue what I've been doing as the regrown hair still needs to catch up with the rest of my hair .


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2013)

I have decided to use the 4 Naturals Hair Treatment every day until it is used up. I will use it morning and night except for the days I use NJoy's growth oil. Then I will just use it in the morning. When it is gone I will replace it with Komaza's Stinky Stuff. 

I like how soothing the 4 Naturals is. After I use the Stinky Stuff I will decide which one I will continue with. I still have a bit of my own oil mix to use up.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (May 23, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Newtogrow (May 24, 2013)

Update: I went to the a 2nd dermatologist today that said i have "breakage". I side-eyed that because I have a widening bald patch. I believe that because without formally diagnosing alopecia she was hesitant. so she scheduled a biopsy for me to find out the true cause for my hair loss. i had blood work done for my thyroid. in the meantime, my jbco arrived today and i mixed it with lavendar and peppermint to hide the smell. i am still using the prescription shampoo and oil, emu oil, majhbrahmi(sp) oil, and the eo mix with heat cap.


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2013)

Newtogrow said:


> Update: I went to the a 2nd dermatologist today that said i have "breakage". I side-eyed that because I have a widening bald patch. I believe that because without formally diagnosing alopecia she was hesitant. so she scheduled a biopsy for me to find out the true cause for my hair loss. i had blood work done for my thyroid. in the meantime, my jbco arrived today and i mixed it with lavendar and peppermint to hide the smell. i am still using the prescription shampoo and oil, emu oil, majhbrahmi(sp) oil, and the eo mix with heat cap.


 
I hope you can pinpoint the problem soon.


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2013)

I have upped my scalp game. I am applying something to my scalp daily. I apply NJoy's growth oil 3x a week. And morning and night I apply either 4 Naturals Daily Treatment or Komaza's Stinky Stuff. Even though I have been moisturizing my hair, I notice that my scalp is thirsty. So I will be misting my scalp with water morning and night as well to see if I can hydrate my scalp. 

I'm not sure if I need to add something to the water but I will play it by ear.


----------



## justhavingfun (May 25, 2013)

msbettyboop said:


> So here's the update I spoke about. Below are pics of my edges when I wore it in a bun at the beginning of my challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, it's filled in nicely.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2013)

I went to Sally's today and they had 2 bottles of the 4 Naturals Hair Treatment for 4.99  on the clearance rack. I had 20% off so I got them for $3.99. Now I'm covered for 2 extra months. Going to use the Stinky Stuff in June and when it runs out I will go back to this. I don't know if this helps my crown but it definitely soothes it. And lately my crown has been feeling very dry.


----------



## jprayze (May 28, 2013)

I wanted to come back and check in because it has been a while.  The bald spot near my right ear remains, but I continue to have hair to cover it up.  Thank God!  I returned to the dermatologist and I think they were able to finally pinpoint the problem.  It does appear to be medical, a special type of autoimmune disease caused scleroderma that in my case only affects the right side.  It also causes a ptosis in my right eye, although it has gotten a lot better over the years.  So the effects seem to be mostly cosmetic and hopefully has not affected anything internally.  Now I wonder if other things are related to this.  Time to put the pieces together...

Next stop will be a rheumatologist that specializes in it.  I remember years ago growing up in a rural area seemed to make our medicial resources limited.  They knew how to fix minor ailments and always recommended fixes but not identifying the root cause, like suggesting surgery on my eyelid but not determining why it was droppy. Because scleroderma is kinda rare, a lot is still unknown so no doctor has wanted to deal with it.

So my mother dug up my old medical reports and I'm going to start on this journey again at Johns Hopkins.

In the meantime, I'll keep massaging my bald spot with good oils and hope for the best.  I'm amazed how things work together for my good because it took my hair loss to get my attention to get me to revisit this thing.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 28, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I went to Sally's today and they had 2 bottles of the 4 Naturals Hair Treatment for 4.99  on the clearance rack. I had 20% off so I got them for $3.99. Now I'm covered for 2 extra months. Going to use the Stinky Stuff in June and when it runs out I will go back to this. I don't know if this helps my crown but it definitely soothes it. And lately my crown has been feeling very dry.



faithVA have you considered applying Jojoba oil to your scalp 1x week to keep it from being dry?  It's the oil closest to sebum and light.  I apply mine with the Roots Only applicator to keep my scalp from being dry/thirsty.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @faithVA have you considered applying Jojoba oil to your scalp 1x week to keep it from being dry? It's the oil closest to sebum and light. I apply mine with the Roots Only applicator to keep my scalp from being dry/thirsty.


 

No. I have used jojoba once before and wasn't crazy about it. But maybe I will get a little sample size and try it out.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (May 28, 2013)

Update on my edges the left side is almost done filling im so happy just that the right side is taking forever but slow n steady wins the race


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2013)

^^Thanks for providing an updated. Hopefully this thread will provide inspiration to others for a long time. 

Congratulations on your progress.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2013)

I picked up a bottle of Softee Thicken Growth Oil (Revitalizing Repair Formula). It was about $5 for a 4 oz bottle. It has some decent ingredients in it.

Soybean oil
MeadowFoam Seed Oil
Shea Butter extract
rosemary extract
lecithin
sulfur
olive oil
retinyl palmatat
tocopheryl acetate (vitamin e)
corn oil
safflower oil
hops extract
balm mint extract
chamomile extract
yarrow extract
nettle extract
horsetail extract
neutral henna extract

After I use up my various oils, I think I will just by this and add more essential oils if I like. In the meantime I will mix it with the NJoy Growth Oil to dilute the sulfur some. I probably have enough oils and scalp treatments to last me the rest of the year.


----------



## justhavingfun (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm sitting here with castor oil on my hair.  It's been this way since bedtime.  Woke up this morning and we have no water.  Needless to say my day is a total loss.

On another note.  I bought a bottle of Argan Oil.

 

I was in the beauty supply store the other day with a coworker when I picked up this bottle of Argan Oil.  My coworker mentioned that she really likes using the olive oil made by the same brand on her daughters hair. I love the way this smells and you don't need a lot as it's a bit on the oily side. Plus it's very light.  It was $2.49 for a 2.5 fl oz bottle.  I've been oiling my scalp with it at bedtime.

Has anyone else ever used this product?  If so what kind of results did you get?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2013)

justhavingfun said:


> I'm sitting here with castor oil on my hair. It's been this way since bedtime. Woke up this morning and we have no water. Needless to say my day is a total loss.
> 
> On another note. I bought a bottle of Argan Oil.
> 
> ...


 
You hair will love that extra oil treatment this morning.

I have not seen that brand of argan oil. I will check for it next time I go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2013)

Pulled out the Mega-Tek and have been applying it to Scalp. See if I can encourage a Summer Growth Spurt.

Still using other Oils & Massages and all of that good stuff. My 'problem' area (where I had tied my Durag too tightly filled back in nicely).

So, I'm just using MT all over for an extra-added Push.

Also still taking Viviscal.


----------



## Newtogrow (Jun 11, 2013)

Newtogrow said:


> Update: I went to the a 2nd dermatologist today that said i have "breakage". I side-eyed that because I have a widening bald patch. I believe that because without formally diagnosing alopecia she was hesitant. so she scheduled a biopsy for me to find out the true cause for my hair loss. i had blood work done for my thyroid. in the meantime, my jbco arrived today and i mixed it with lavendar and peppermint to hide the smell. i am still using the prescription shampoo and oil, emu oil, majhbrahmi(sp) oil, and the eo mix with heat cap.



Update: I went back to the 1st derm for my second round of cortisone shots, this time the physician assistant administered the shots. I asked her if this could be anything other than alopecia. she said that it looked to be because it starts out with breakage and the only way to know is to take a biopsy but since my hair was responding to treatment we continue on the path of cortisone shots, script shampoo and prescript oil. I have to say I agree, now that my scalp is responding my bald spot has filled back into a patch. there is no bare skin anymore so I don't want to get the biopsy from the 2nd derm that is scheduled for this thursday. I do want to know the results from my blood test. I'm still following my above regimen.


----------



## justhavingfun (Jun 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pulled out the Mega-Tek and have been applying it to Scalp. See if I can encourage a Summer Growth Spurt.
> 
> Still using other Oils & Massages and all of that good stuff. My 'problem' area (where I had tied my Durag too tightly filled back in nicely).
> 
> ...



I've read so much about Mega-Tek on here and really want to try it.  However it is quite expensive. One day I'll break down and purchase it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 15, 2013)

Massaged my edges with sulfur oil.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2013)

Have been misting my scalp with the stinky stuff daily. Yesterday I applied diluted NJoy growth oil to my scalp. I was lazy so I just let it sit. I finally baggied around 10 last night. 

My crown is interesting. I wet my hair in the shower yesterday. 30 minutes after I got out the hair around the crown was still wet. The hair at my crown was bone cry like it had not seen water in days. I am pretty sure my scalp in that area is dehydrated but not sure how to correct that 

Maybe when my hair gets longer I can cowash every other day to help hydrate it. My hair is too short for that right now.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 16, 2013)

Massaged my modified Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade into my hairline. I forgot how much I love this product.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2013)

Before styling I misted my scalp with Stinky Stuff. I have maybe 1 or 2 weeks of it left. I can put twist all over but I can definitely tell the difference in my grown. But at least they are wearable.


----------



## Newtogrow (Jun 19, 2013)

Newtogrow said:


> Update: I went back to the 1st derm for my second round of cortisone shots, this time the physician assistant administered the shots. I asked her if this could be anything other than alopecia. she said that it looked to be because it starts out with breakage and the only way to know is to take a biopsy but since my hair was responding to treatment we continue on the path of cortisone shots, script shampoo and prescript oil. I have to say I agree, now that my scalp is responding my bald spot has filled back into a patch. there is no bare skin anymore so I don't want to get the biopsy from the 2nd derm that is scheduled for this thursday. I do want to know the results from my blood test. I'm still following my above regimen.


 
The results from my thyroid lab work were normal. My hair is responding to the shots and growing in. I use jbco daily and sit under the conditioning cap a couple of times a week. I wash my hair weekly and use the pulsating shower for my scalp massage.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

Used up Komaza Stinky Stuff. Going back to the 4Naturals Hair Treatment.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2013)

Used NJoy's Growth oil while I DCd. I was out of town and haven't been keeping up with my scalp treatments. Will get back on it tomorrow.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 26, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Have been misting my scalp with the stinky stuff daily. Yesterday I applied diluted NJoy growth oil to my scalp. I was lazy so I just let it sit. I finally baggied around 10 last night.
> 
> My crown is interesting. I wet my hair in the shower yesterday. 30 minutes after I got out the hair around the crown was still wet. The hair at my crown was bone cry like it had not seen water in days. I am pretty sure my scalp in that area is dehydrated but not sure how to correct that
> 
> Maybe when my hair gets longer I can cowash every other day to help hydrate it. My hair is too short for that right now.



faithVA
It sounds like your crown might be highly porous and the rest normal or low. Have you tried acv spritz and distilled water, sealing with a heavier butter on the crown?  Do you avoid silicones?  How often do you do protein treatments?

What about color?  Do you have some in your hair now?  Have you ever considered henna?

Sorry for all the questions 

Just a thought...


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2013)

[USER=356485 said:
			
		

> mshoneyfly[/USER];18624527]@faithVA
> It sounds like your crown might be highly porous and the rest normal or low. Have you tried acv spritz and distilled water, sealing with a heavier butter on the crown? Do you avoid silicones? How often do you do protein treatments?
> 
> What about color? Do you have some in your hair now? Have you ever considered henna?
> ...


 
No problem with the questions. You may be right. It may be highly porous. My scalp is also really dry in that area. Almost like my hair sucks the water out of it.

Most of my hair is low porosity. So if it is high porosity in that area, this could be complicated  I haven't tried an acv rinse in ages. I said I would try again but haven't gotten around to it. I'm still figuring out the sealing piece. Since most of my hair hates butters I don't have any. But maybe I will try doing an LOCO in that area instead. 

I don't do silicones since the rest of my hair is low porosity. It was causing me major breakage. I do a protein treatment about 1x a month. I was doing every 2 weeks but my hair was like  I may try leaving that section out and trying protein on it. It is very fragile.

I do color my roots hair about every 8 to 12 weeks. I'm growing gray and fighting it. I tried henna for 1.5 years. My hair was hard as a rock and still gray. My low porosity hair wouldn't take it, so it just washed off my strands after about 2 weeks. 

I need to cowash my hair more because when I put water on my scalp more often it acts better. But it is so short right now that styling it takes too long. I may try the protein in this area every other week and see how that goes. 

Thank you for the suggestions. Never thought about being high porosity in that area.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey faithVA

I had breakage when using silicones too. I know because I started seeing retention once I stopped using them. 

On the henna, i have had great success with doing henna glosses. I would strongly encourage you to try again; even if just in the crown area. Its great for fragile hair and mine ALWAYS comes out strong, soft and moist. Based on all the horror stories, I would never use straight henna on my hair, btw. 

Ditto for the acv spritz, maybe just on your crown area. My dd uses it as a detangler and leaves it in. I always rinse mine out though. 

Anywhooo, whatever you decide; good luck!!

HHHJ!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 1, 2013)

I coulda sworn I joined this challenge but I guess not. I took a long look at my edges after texturizing this weekend. I didn't put the perm on the edges and nape until 2 minutes before I rinsed. Still they have been thin a long time and they make my hair look even thinner than it is already!

Pics from today:














I plan to massage daily with a small amount of warmed Hair Trigger oil or brahmi oil until my order of extra dark JBCO arrives. 

I will continue to use henna glosses every two weeks for color, thickness and strength.  I will also try a shikakai cowash and tea rinses using various teas. I also wanna try Amla, Brahmi and Bhringraj glosses and mixed into my tea rinses. 

I will keep up the protein treatments too using a mix of keratin, silk amino acids, wheat, soy and vegetable proteins. The last thing is mixing plain gelatin into my deep conditioner. 

I will try to check in at least once a week.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 2, 2013)

Forget to name two products I just finished using on my edges:

-Shea moisture damage repair hair & scalp serum (smells like vanilla)
-Amla oil mixed w/lemongrass EO

Gave my edges a nice massage and pin curled for bed.  The amla has a nice thickness that I like and the serum absorbs nicely. I hate runny oils. 

I hope the JBCO is thick like this!


----------



## Minty (Jul 2, 2013)

What has worked? 

*For those that have used something consistently.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2013)

Minty said:


> What has worked?
> 
> *For those that have used something consistently.


 
An oil blend with essential oils works.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jul 10, 2013)

I took out my braids after 7 weeks. Outstanding progress. Both bald spots in front completely filled in and will no longer be classified as problem areas. .

Bald spot on crown coming along nicely. Hair going back into braids after a two week rest.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 12, 2013)

My Haitian black castor oil came today!  :YAY!!!:  i used it to seal after rinsing out my henna gloss and moisturizing with Komazacare Coconut Growth Milk. Its really nice and not too oily or smelly

I cant wait to massage my scalp with some tonight!

Ladies who use JBCO, what do you mix your JBCO with?  Its only a 4 ounce bottle and so nice and thick so I could stand to stretch it some


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 12, 2013)

I got JBCO... the rosemary kind and I very unreligiously put it on my edges along with sulfer 8. The combined smell sometimes nauseates me, BUT!, somehow!!, I have actually been SEEing some thickening compared to my "before" pics. 

It's funny that my right side, which was initially my worse side and probably what I focus on more, now looks better than my left side! Now I've noticed how thin the left side is. I have to start paying more attention to that side. 

I don't know that it is shrinking my little bald spot on my RT side, but it seems to be muuuch smaller. I think its that it was not nearly as large as I thought, but the hair in the area was just thin. The hair on both sides are definitely getting thicker and stronger. 

They aren't pulling out while I'm in these box braids, whereas before, even if I had light tension, the hairs were pulling out at the bulb. I've definitely been especially careful in the past few years and, though it took a few years, it is thickening up on its own, but the JBCO and sulfer 8 that I put on it whenever I remember has sped up the process tremendously...

cool   i'll keep it up to see how much progress I can make by my next length check later this year


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 14, 2013)

Massaged my edges (and entire scalp) with AVGel to moisturize and then HBCO. My hair is smooth, nurtured and still bouncy and in a semi-straight style!  :love!:


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2013)

My scalp and edges are much better. I tried to get a good picture but I couldn't. I will try again later. It is still then but when I look in the mirror it is not as terrible as when I first started. Considering how I only half work at it, it is coming along nicely. Will just keeping doing what I'm doing.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been massaging my edges with sulfur oil, but tonight I used JBCO.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2013)

Applied diluted NJoy growth oil to my scalp. Added my DC. Will do an overnight DC and let the oil sink in. I have been using the 4 Naturals Hair Treatment daily in between washes. My scalp seems to like it. Have been really slack on my scalp massages.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 28, 2013)

I haven't checked in a while so here is some recents pictures, I took these today after taking my weave down. I just ordered some emu oil to use with my JBCO so hopefully I see fuller results.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 29, 2013)

I have been massaging daily and applying with AVGel and HBCO every other day and I love it!  Its too early to see progress on my edges but my hair loves this combo.

ETA:  mixed the HBCO with some lemongrass EO for a nice scent.


----------



## Minty (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't mix my JBCO with anything. I used to mix it with amla oil I made with Amla powder and Coconut oil, but I just use the JBCO straight now. 

If you mix it with anything, make it coconut oil or some other penetrating nourishing oil.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 29, 2013)

Minty said:


> I don't mix my JBCO with anything. I used to mix it with amla oil I made with Amla powder and Coconut oil, but I just use the JBCO straight now.
> 
> If you mix it with anything, make it coconut oil or some other penetrating nourishing oil.



Actually when I first got the shipment I put some in a bottle that had amla oil with a coconut oil base. I really liked it bc I love the amla oil too. The HBCO and amla both have a nice thick consistency and smell the same to me


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2013)

When I use JBCO I mix it with EVOO, sunflower oil and vitamin E plus a few EOs. JBCO is too thick for me to use it straight because I am applying it to my crown. My hair has liked the mixture.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll be using Emu oil 1 day & JBCO the next day. Im not mixing them with anything, & that's hard cause they have no so good smells but I feel using them pure will help me the most.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2013)

Not doing much. Using my 4 Naturals Hair Treatment daily. I like this stuff. Keeps my scalp soothed. I'm going to see if I can find some more on Amazon.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 3, 2013)

Massaged sulfur pomade into my edges. I'm getting discouraged; it seems like I will always have very fine, very thin edges.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 6, 2013)

Just massaged my scalp with a mix of JBCO, jojoba, cocoveda and Aloe vera gel. It felt cool to the scalp and nourishing at the same time. Now Im baggying with a skully on top for bed. 

First time using the Roots Only applicator bottle. I like it a lot. It gives you just the right amount of product in each section.

ETA:  I meant "HBCO"


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been back in braids for 3 weeks and neglecting my hair. I've massaged my scalp only twice. Hmmm, I think I need to look at old pictures of my bald spots to motivate my lazy a*s!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2013)

^^My scalp is doing better so I have been lazy as well. I do apply my scalp treatment every day but it has been soooo long since I have massaged my scalp. I massage it when I shampoo. Does that count  I've also slacked off on apply my NJoy Growth Oil on wash day. I need to get back to this.

I used a little of my homemade oil last week and my scalp in one spot is so sensitive to the touch. I am wondering what that is about.

I wonder if there will ever be a time when I don't have to do anything special to my scalp.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2013)

My scalp is doing OK. I really like the 4 Naturals Leave-in Treatment. I wish I could find some on sale. Since Sally's doesn't carry it anymore not sure if I will order it online or just try to replace.

I wish the hair at my scalp was denser but since I'm not really doing that much, I can expect great results with minimum effort  Perhaps when I start cowashing I will see more of a result.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Sep 1, 2013)

Alright, so I'm back. I haven't seen much progress since my first posting 9/2012. I took the right side pics today. I decided to let the relaxers go- possibly for good. (3 months post)That's the only thing left for me to change.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2013)

I am back to oiling my crown and massaging it daily. I will take some crown photos this weekend so I can do a comparison in December.


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 6, 2013)

I took out my second set of braids this year. I can now set the regrown hair in front on a perm rod. The spot at the back still needs some more work and I will be focusing on this for the next two weeks while my hair rests between protective styles.

I am delighted I will finally be able to try 2 styles I couldn't previously because of the bald spots. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm back in the challenge ladies.  Working on mastering retention in these areas.  I started Komaza's Hair Lengthening Serum and Vitamin Reign (this week) and now a new detangling routine.  Excited about it and hopeful for the future


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with my oil blend and massage for a few minutes. Baggied for an hour. It's been a long time since i have oiled my scalp before shampooing. Will try to keep it up for the rest of the year.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been using sulfur 8 grease. Yep old school.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 8, 2013)

Oiled my edges with straight JBCO. Im baggying my edges only with a piece of plastic wrap


----------



## ms.tatiana (Sep 8, 2013)

My edges can't take a break, I really believe I need to get the shot on both sides I may have to call the doctor for an appt


----------



## LovelyDelight (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought I had joined this thread, but I guess I have just been lurking, reading about the progress of other peeps. 

*1. The current state of your crown and/or edges. My edges are ok. Its my crown that has been bothering me. It's in MUCH better condition than it was about about 2 months ago when I started keeping track and taking pics for my blog. I still have wide parts and a section on my crown that is thinner than the rest. I've ruled out problems with my thyroid due to a blood test. So far, my results have shown I have an iron deficiency, high blood pressure, and stress issues. All of which could affect my hair, so I'm still not 100% sure what it is.
2. What is your plan to restore these areas? Since seeing a doctor, I have taken daily vitamins (at least 5x a week if I forget a day or two). I have been using Biotin (10,000 mcg), Iron (65 mg), Fish oil (1290 mg), Zinc (50 mg), Vegan Organic Flaxseed Oil Omega-3 (1000 mg), Organic Bamboo extract (300 mg) and Youtheory Collagen Advanced Formula Collagen Type 1, 2 & 3 with 18 Amino Acids (60 mg of Vitamin C & 6g of Protein)...its actually quite a bit, but I'm willing to do all I can to nurse my hair back to health. 

I have also been using Jamaican Castor Oil (from Sunny Isle) almost daily in my hair; especially after rinsing/washing my hair. I've started co washing with As I Am Coconut Co-wash every other day. When I shampoo my hair (I've started doing it a lot less) I use Groganics Deep Freeze Follicle Cleanser Shampoo. After I use up my next two bottles I'm doing to try something different because I discovered this Shampoo and the conditioner contains sulfate, which is incredibly drying to my hair (but I love how it makes my scalp tingle). The next morning when I am styling my hair, I just use my spray bottle with water and use Proclaim Spray On Glosser. It smells delightful and isn't too heavy. 
3. What products do you plan on using? Once I finish with my groganic products I'm planning on trying a combination of these: Kinky-Curly Knot Today Leave In Conditioner/Detangler, One 'n Only Argan Oil Curl Cream, Vitale Olive Oil Hair Mayonnaise, and/or the mixed chicks line. I know that sounds like alot of product, but I read somewhere that its good to have a variety of products to use on your hair to alternate. If anyone has tried the products I mentioned, let me know how it works for you. 
4. How often will you check in with us? I will try to check in once a week, but if not, once every two weeks. I keep a blog on LHCF, so if I don't post, I keep track of my progress there (I actually entered a few challenges and am having trouble keeping track of all of them.

Anyway, good luck to everyone's progress! *


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 9, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> I'm back in the challenge ladies.  Working on mastering retention in these areas.  I started Komaza's Hair Lengthening Serum and Vitamin Reign (this week) and now a new detangling routine.  Excited about it and hopeful for the future



virtuenow
Can you do a review on both products after a while. I checked them out and they look promising. I wanna know when and how you are using them and how they work for you.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2013)

ms.tatiana said:


> My edges can't take a break, I really believe I need to get the shot on both sides I may have to call the doctor for an appt



Let us know if you decide to do this and how it works out for you.


----------



## Andrea2012 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm finally here with my first progress pic since joining this challenge. I've been mainly m&s-ing with Darcy's coconut lemongrass transition creme and jbco with a little peppermint oil. My nape grows very slowly but I'm seeing progress in length, thickness and texture so far.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> Andrea2012;19055995[/USER]]I'm finally here with my first progress pic since joining this challenge. I've been mainly m&s-ing with Darcy's coconut lemongrass transition creme and jbco. My nape grows very slowly but I'm seeing progress in length, thickness and texture so far.
> 
> View attachment 228119



Congratulations. I definitely see the improvement.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 6, 2013)

Post partum shedding is in effect...mainly at my hairline and temples. Needless to say the progress I made is gone. I'm sad but confident that I can grow it back AGAIN! Will try adding garlic to my regimen somehow.....


----------



## naturalfinally (Oct 6, 2013)

Has anyone on this thread ever used the high frequency violet rays comb?  I did a search on it and only found one thread with limited info on it. Just checking. TIA


----------



## naturalfinally (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok ladies. I purchased the violet ray device last Saturday and received it today. I tried it out on my face and my scalp. I'll keep you posted on the results.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 11, 2013)

Oooh!!  Almost forgot about this challenge!  I have to post my progress...think I made some progress on my edges :fingers crossed:  

Pics coming soon

naturalfinally
How dores it feel on your scalp??  Do you place it directly on scalp or just on the hair? How do you like it?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## naturalfinally (Oct 12, 2013)

*mshoneyfly* I placed the comb device directly on my scalp and massaged it in a rotating fashion. It felt very nice. Kind of tingly. I zapped a few moles under my eyes and a few dark spots then I went over my face to reduce any wrinkles.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 12, 2013)

naturalfinally said:


> *mshoneyfly* I placed the comb device directly on my scalp and massaged it in a rotating fashion. It felt very nice. Kind of tingly. I zapped a few moles under my eyes and a few dark spots then I went over my face to reduce any wrinkles.



It takes care of moles too??

I have some on my neck that stick out a little. I would love to have something like this!  Im gonna look into this

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## naturalfinally (Oct 12, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> It takes care of moles too??  I have some on my neck that stick out a little. I would love to have something like this!  Im gonna look into this  I LOVE this HHJ!!



I have several small ones under my eyes which I got from my mother. They have actually been itching since I zapped them. Let's see if they fall off!!


----------



## ilong (Oct 12, 2013)

> Has anyone on this thread ever used the high frequency violet rays comb? I did a search on it and only found one thread with limited info on it. Just checking. TIA


 

naturalfinally - I just saw your ^^ post.   I recently pulled up a dated thread on this device.  
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=346577&highlight=high+frequency

I had thought to use mine daily - then decided to wait until after the appointment with my derm.

After reading your post I used mine to try to "zap away two blackheads which have been bothering me".  Hope it works.

By the way- when I used the HFD on my scalp last week - my scalp itched for a day or so.  HTH


----------



## naturalfinally (Oct 13, 2013)

ilong said:


> naturalfinally - I just saw your ^^ post.   I recently pulled up a dated thread on this device. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=346577&highlight=high+frequency  I had thought to use mine daily - then decided to wait until after the appointment with my derm.  After reading your post I used mine to try to "zap away two blackheads which have been bothering me".  Hope it works.  By the way- when I used the HFD on my scalp last week - my scalp itched for a day or so.  HTH



Mention ilong. Thanks for the post. That was the only thread that I found on the device as we'll. I actually didn't get any itchies on my scalp which was disappointing but I'll keep trying and report back. It may just take a while.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 14, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I coulda sworn I joined this challenge but I guess not. I took a long look at my edges after texturizing this weekend. I didn't put the perm on the edges and nape until 2 minutes before I rinsed. Still they have been thin a long time and they make my hair look even thinner than it is already!  Pics from today:  I plan to massage daily with a small amount of warmed Hair Trigger oil or brahmi oil until my order of extra dark JBCO arrives.  I will continue to use henna glosses every two weeks for color, thickness and strength.  I will also try a shikakai cowash and tea rinses using various teas. I also wanna try Amla, Brahmi and Bhringraj glosses and mixed into my tea rinses.  I will keep up the protein treatments too using a mix of keratin, silk amino acids, wheat, soy and vegetable proteins. The last thing is mixing plain gelatin into my deep conditioner.  I will try to check in at least once a week.



Progress Update!

I massaged my scalp 2-3 times week with JBCO mixed w/coconut oil and EOs. I only prepooed with the warmed Hair Trigger once a week with some extra garlic oil added. Still doing henna and other powders for strength, growth and thickness

Here is the left side





And here is the right




I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Progress Update!
> 
> I massaged my scalp 2-3 times week with JBCO mixed w/coconut oil and EOs. I only prepooed with the warmed Hair Trigger once a week with some extra garlic oil added. Still doing henna and other powders for strength, growth and thickness
> HHJ!!



Looks very nice and so much fuller


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2013)

Starting this wash day I will do a 30 minute mud detox on my scalp prior to washing and I will do the oil blend with EO's prior to applying my conditioner. My scalp is much better, it is just the center crown area that needs more time.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

Switched over to my new shampoo regimen. I diluted the mudwash and applied to my hair and scalp and let it sit for 30 minutes. Then I applied diluted NJoy's Growth Oil under my DC and sat under the dryer for 30 minutes. 

My crown is improving. I can't visibly tell the difference in the hair that is growing in my crown section right now. Next time I twist my hair I will take update pictures.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 29, 2013)

Late but joining.

I'm out of JBCO, so I need to add that to my list and I need to hit up some relatives and get my hands on some Haitian l'huile Mascretie asap. I also have peppermint oil and I will massage my edges nightly with these oils. 

My edges are coming along, but they still have a way to go.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2013)

Here are update pictures of my crown. It's better but I wish it was even better. Won't take any update pictures before 6 months since it I really am not consistent in working on it.





I don't know why one picture looks different than the other. It is the same hair style just a day later.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 11, 2013)

Trying a new product on my edges I've heard great things about this product


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2013)

[USER=220734 said:
			
		

> ms.tatiana[/USER];19223153]Trying a new product on my edges I've heard great things about this product



What's in it?


----------



## Joli (Nov 11, 2013)

ms.tatiana said:


> Trying a new product on my edges I've heard great things about this product



Oh I have tried that before! It def works


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> What's in it?




Ingredients: 
Herbal extract 
Peterolem Jelly [I thought that was a no no]
Peppermint Oil 
Lanolin and Frangrance


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 11, 2013)

Joli said:


> Oh I have tried that before! It def works



Joli
Did you use it all over cause I did last night?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2013)

[USER=220734 said:
			
		

> ms.tatiana[/USER];19224179]Ingredients:
> Herbal extract
> Peterolem Jelly [I thought that was a no no]
> Peppermint Oil
> Lanolin and Frangrance



Your daughter does have a beautiful smile.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Your daughter does have a beautiful smile.



Thank you, & she's my niece


----------



## Joli (Nov 12, 2013)

ms.tatiana said:


> Joli
> Did you use it all over cause I did last night?


Hi there,
I only used it on my edges because it was my problem area at the time.  I honestly forgot about it until you posted it.  Please let me know how it works for you.  I just don't like the smell.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 12, 2013)

I wanna join.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> Smiley79;19231773[/USER]]I wanna join.



Come on in. It's never too late.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 14, 2013)

Using Claudies on my edges and nape...


----------



## destinyseeker (Nov 15, 2013)

I'd like to join in even if it's late I've been working on both my edges and crown all year. Both were doing great but I'm currently nursing a setback in my crown from my last touch up in September.  Both edges and crown will be on my priority list  in 2014. 

Middle is from 11/7
The left and right are from 9/7


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 15, 2013)

@deatinyseeker
That looks like a big improvement in 2 months!!  What have you been doing/using??

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2013)

[USER=364169 said:
			
		

> destinyseeker[/USER];19244755]I'd like to join in even if it's late I've been working on both my edges and crown all year. Both were doing great but I'm currently nursing a setback in my crown from my last touch up in September.  Both edges and crown will be on my priority list  in 2014.
> 
> Middle is from 11/7
> The left and right are from 9/7



Welcome. It's never too late.

What are you doing for your crown?


----------



## destinyseeker (Nov 15, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Welcome. It's never too late.
> 
> What are you doing for your crown?



I've been massaging a sulfur, JBCO, black seed & emu oil with menthol mix daily and moisturizing the area twice a day.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Nov 16, 2013)

Idk when the first pic is from, the second is sept, the last this week 








I'm seeing some progress


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 16, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> Idk when the first pic is from, the second is sept, the last this week
> 
> 
> View attachment 233703
> ...



CafedeBelleza, nice progress. What are you doing and what products are you using?


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Nov 16, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> CafedeBelleza, nice progress. What are you doing and what products are you using?



Between the two pictures, I stopped relaxing, my edges just can't handle it. I rotate jbco, coconut oil and  Sulfur 8, just whatever I can get my hands on.  I wear my hair pulled back, but never tight, I kinda pull it back, the. Add my edges, if that makes sense.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> Idk when the first pic is from, the second is sept, the last this week
> 
> 
> View attachment 233703
> ...



I definitely see the progress.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 17, 2013)

I can definitely feel a tingle every time I use the Virgo Hair Fertilizer, I've been trying my best to use it every night & possibly twice some days that I don't work. I need to try & snap some before pictures so I can measure any growth I see.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 18, 2013)

Here are my pictures


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 18, 2013)

Other side


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 27, 2013)

............


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Nov 28, 2013)

checking in I just purchase paltas hopefully it works !


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2013)

ghanagirl23 said:


> checking in I just purchase paltas hopefully it works !


 
Please let us know. I see there is a lot of talk about it on the forum.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Nov 28, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Please let us know. I see there is a lot of talk about it on the forum.



definitely just took a starting pic will defintely update you all


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 26, 2013)

Will there be a thread for 2014


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2013)

[USER=220734 said:
			
		

> ms.tatiana[/USER];19430631]Will there be a thread for 2014



I don't plan on hosting a thread for 2014. Anyone that wants to can host it.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm not hosting a new thread but I will just update here. Maybe I will have the title changed to include 2014.

My crown is doing much better. It is still less dense than the rest of my hair but my thin patch is getting smaller and smaller. This is also the first winter that my scalp has not had that burning sensation. When I wigged it for a week in a small area I could tell it was sensitive but it wasn't extreme like it usually is.

I am throwing all types of things at my scalp. I am using Silk Elements scalp treatment. I also found 4Naturals leave-in scalp treatments at the bss and bought there last 2 bottles. I have been using that morning and night and not skimping on application. I also purchased Nature's Blessings grease which has a lot of good herbs in it. I am using a fenugreek paste with a base of a nice herb blend tea on wash day. And I just bought Natural Oasis herbal scalp oil which I really like. I still have a little of my oil/eo blend which I will use up.

Now, I'm not doing my scalp massages as I should. I am doing inversion off and on.

I do think this year will be my best year yet where I can move into maintenance mode.


----------



## Shalay11 (Feb 3, 2014)

I've only had my sew in for 9 days but I've worn it like this ..  Deep conditioned and shampooed my hair Friday after having it in for a week .. Still aiming to leave it in for four months


----------



## destinyseeker (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm giving my edges and crown a lot of love. Still applying sulfur mix to edges and crown, making sure that I keep my crown and edges moisturized (2X a day) and that I start my conditioner application in my crown area. 

I must say that my edges and crown are thicker and healthier than they have ever been, although my crown is still not as long as the rest of my hair yet. My goal is not to slack off though because the slightest bit of neglect and I'll be right back where I started.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 19, 2014)

My edges are starting to fill in, a lot. I'm really excited. I don't know just what is it that helping I'm using a few different products like JBCO, Dr. Miracles & Paltas but not all at the same time but on different nights I used a different one I'm really good at using it every night too.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2014)

My crown has noticeable improvements. I will take an updated picture a the end of March. I think by the end of 2014, I will be in maintenance mode.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2014)

This isn't as good as a twist or braid shot, but I may not have that for a while.

My scalp is much better and filling in nicely. I can still see the areas that are thin, but they are starting to be less noticeable.


Where I started July, 2011


Crown, February 15th, 2014


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 4, 2014)

My edges are filling in nicely, I'm so happy every night I'm happier & happier with my progress


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2014)

I haven't updated since March. It looks like I didn't take any pictures in 2013. I also didn't work on my scalp much in 2013. It's hard to compare progress since I'm not consistently wearing the same style and taking the pic from the same angle. 

Visually it looks about the same since March, however when I am styling my hair the thin area feels smaller. I also don't have to work as hard to place my twist at my crown area. I'm still being pretty inconsistent in my treatments so I believe I have another year before it completely fills in. My hair all over is denser. Will update again end of year.

*2011*


*2012*


*NOW*


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 3, 2014)

I started using JBCO on my edges a few months ago, but the last month I have been using it consistently; now I see my edges giving me hope of resurrection! Woohoo.  I added a couple drops of peppermint oil to the JBCO as well. Overall, I forgot how much my hair loved JBCO..I bought a big bottle this time. I'm not sure if I remembered to take before pictures, but I'm happy to see some progress. 

Also, I stopped pulling my hair back in high puffs as much (rarely now) and I completely stopped sew ins...I now rock my wigs maybe once or twice a week, if even. I think my edges told me thank you, they forgive me, and they're coming back home.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 3, 2014)

faithVA...I too have a couple of small (dime/nickel size) spots on my crown that I am nursing. I really hope they come around...one hairdresser told me that it will never grow back though. I'm going to see a dermatologist next week and see what they say.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Smiley79;20847971[/USER]]faithVA...I too have a couple of small (dime/nickel size) spots on my crown that I am nursing. I really hope they come around...one hairdresser told me that it will never grow back though. I'm going to see a dermatologist next week and see what they say.



Don't pay any attention to your hair dresser. Keep doing what you are doing and make sure you get water on your scalp on a regular basis. If the areas are small you probably caught it early enough to turn it around.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 3, 2014)

I am trying to thicken my edges and crown. The right side of my crown has several thin spots. It looks like I have permanent parts in those areas. I have been massaging pretty much daily and inverting every few days.

My wig regimen (wig caps and tight wigs) is to blame for my edges. My crown is due to stress or genetics. Either way I am going to do something about it. I first noticed the thinning a few months ago. I have made a little improvement since then. My goal for 2015 is to thicken my edges and fill in the thin areas in my crown.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> faithVA...I too have a couple of small (dime/nickel size) spots on my crown that I am nursing. I really hope they come around...one hairdresser told me that it will never grow back though. I'm going to see a dermatologist next week and see what they say.


  I'm late to the party, but have you tried  jbco? Give MN a try too! It helped my spot back in 2011 when I had a reaction to some color. I been using jbco and that area is really thick now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm late to the party, but have you tried  jbco? Give MN a try too! It helped my spot back in 2011 when I had a reaction to some color. I been using jbco and that area is really thick now.


  ok I just read you have been using that.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 5, 2014)

Shordub78 Thank girl, yes I have but it isn't until recently that I have been consistent with it and I do see the area that were once shiny and bare, now look fuzzy, so I see that as hopeful! I just gotta give it time. 

And thanks faithVA, I think the hairdresser jumped to conclusion to quick, but we'll see.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2015)

Just checking in. I started using castor oil on my edges today. Here is my starting pic. My goal is to fill in  the thin spot in the middle and on the sides by June.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok ladies, I'm relaxed and I suffered some serious crown breakage several months ago due to a bad color reaction.  I have trimmed all the damage hair off over the past 4 months. This pic was the first trim. 




Like I said, it has grown and I have completely got rid of the straggly damaged ends. I started telaxing my hair. My crown area is the toughest to straighten, so it is has way more texture than the rest of my hair. It pretty much feels/looks like my natural texture.

Now I have a big patch of hair that is 3 inches long. The rest of my hair is shoulder length. What can I do to keep this area thriving? I started a month ago, braiding my hair in 8-9 cornrows and wearing a wig. I don't wear my hair out and don't use direct heat.  How should I style this patch of hair under my wig? Should I continue to braid it with the rest of the hair, or put some mini twists in that area?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2015)

Braid it with the rest, but moisturize it more. It'll catch up in a few months


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Braid it with the rest, but moisturize it more. It'll catch up in a few months


  thank you! Ok I will keep doing that. I will just use my moisturizing spray more in that area!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2015)

Here is a pic of my crown.
I trimmed off all of the damage and It is growing nicely, but the patch is so huge!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 17, 2015)

My edges are in such bad shape....terrible. I'm trying to remember what I used years ago


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2015)

Crown seems to be doing fine. No breakage in that area. It's very thick and coarse though.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 25, 2015)

Just found a pea size bald spot.... But it feels dime sized. The spot feels tender too. I'm going to the doctor this week, so I will find out what is going on with me. I'm going to clarify my hair tonight and make sure I rinse my crown throughly. I have some cream I can put on too.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm still working on my crown but not intensively. Just remembering to apply my oil on wash days and to wash every 3 days. My crown is really starting to fill in. With my twist outs, the area is not as noticeable as it has been. And this area is really starting to grow. I think by the end of the year, my regrowth will be done. I will need to put in some twists to really see if it has healed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not applying anything to my scalp until I see the doctor to find out what is going on. I would like to get some box braids.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 30, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm not applying anything to my scalp until I see the doctor to find out what is going on. I would like to get some box braids.



If you do get box braids, maybe use bulk human hair instead of synthetic. It seemed less harsh on my hair and I had my best retention with human hair braids vs synthetic.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2015)

I got my blood work back and everything is normal, so I might just have some damage to my veins, or arteries in my legs, or a clot. But I can't explain the hair loss anymore. I plan on washing my hair today and roller setting.  Gotta get this crown in order.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I got my blood work back and everything is normal, so I might just have some damage to my veins, or arteries in my legs, or a clot. But I can't explain the hair loss anymore. I plan on washing my hair today and roller setting.  Gotta get this crown in order.



Glad your health is OK. That's the most important.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Glad your health is OK. That's the most important.


  yes! I was so relieved and surprised! I'm not deficient in anything! Yay? Lol I posted a thread about my poor circulation and swelling in my legs. I started to develop mottling around my ankles. Now I have to wear compression stockings forever! Pregnancy really did a number on my body. 

Anyway, my hair buddy gave me some joico chelating shampoo, so I used it just now, along with suave almond and shea shampoo. My scalp doesn't feel itchy in the crown area, and my hair felt clean and not stripped. I used the suave conditioner to do a ghetto steam treatment with. I'm going to rinse in another 15 mins. I'm working  on removing oil and product from my scalp and stepping my hydration game up!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> yes! I was so relieved and surprised! I'm not deficient in anything! Yay? Lol I posted a thread about my poor circulation and swelling in my legs. I started to develop mottling around my ankles. Now I have to wear compression stockings forever! Pregnancy really did a number on my body.
> 
> Anyway, my hair buddy gave me some joico chelating shampoo, so I used it just now, along with suave almond and shea shampoo. My scalp doesn't feel itchy in the crown area, and my hair felt clean and not stripped. I used the suave conditioner to do a ghetto steam treatment with. I'm going to rinse in another 15 mins. I'm working  on removing oil and product from my scalp and stepping my hydration game up!



I have found hydrating the scalp to be very important. Actually it has been the key in my recovery above everything else.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I have found hydrating the scalp to be very important. Actually it has been the key in my recovery above everything else.


  yes it needs some water and not a bunch of products! Inside and out! That's worked for me in the past. Girl trying to roller set this crown is like skating on thin ice! I have two sections left on the left side, but I had to get off of my feet for a spell.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2015)

I put my hair in two strands so I was able to check my progress. I am very pleased. My crown looks normal. I still have a small thin section but I know it will definitely be filled in by the end of the year. Now with some additional length I will be able to wear two strands confidently.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I put my hair in two strands so I was able to check my progress. I am very pleased. My crown looks normal. I still have a small thin section but I know it will definitely be filled in by the end of the year. Now with some additional length I will be able to wear two strands confidently.


  that looks very good! So inspirational!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm still massaging my scalp a few times a week. I am going to start washing my hair more often. Waahing once a month was good for low manipulation, but my scalp had so much buildup.  Now I am washing every 5-7 days.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> that looks very good! So inspirational!



Thank you. I am very pleased.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have taken your advice with not using too much castor oil. I use it on wash day and I mix it with lavender oil. I prepoo my hair with grapeseed an avocado oil.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 18, 2015)

I found a new head covering for under my wigs and I'm very happy. This in black







 It has a silk satin strip which covers my edges just about. The rest of it is soft breathable lycra material. 

faithVA

 Well done with your crown. You give me hope for thicker hair


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

[USER=26733 said:
			
		

> Sumra[/USER];21136667]I found a new head covering for under my wigs and I'm very happy. This in black
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe in hope. My hair is definitely thicker all over. 

Where did you find that head covering? It would be great under my hats this winter and under my bike helmet this spring.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I put my hair in two strands so I was able to check my progress. I am very pleased. My crown looks normal. I still have a small thin section but I know it will definitely be filled in by the end of the year. Now with some additional length I will be able to wear two strands confidently.



My girlllllll!!!!! 
Looking good


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

hair4romheaven said:


> My girlllllll!!!!!
> Looking good



Thank you. I am hoping this is my year  :crossfingers:


----------



## BonBon (Feb 18, 2015)

Heya, I found this available in your country which seems very similar. Its actually a hijab cap if you need to search. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Satin-Under...355?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19be1fb8c3

 ETA: Actually thats not exactly like mine as it's a tube like headband. They should have some of the caps on ebay though.


----------



## felic1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sumra. Thanks for this listing lady!!!!


----------



## ilong (May 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I haven't updated since March. It looks like I didn't take any pictures in 2013. I also didn't work on my scalp much in 2013. It's hard to compare progress since I'm not consistently wearing the same style and taking the pic from the same angle.
> 
> Visually it looks about the same since March, however when I am styling my hair the thin area feels smaller. I also don't have to work as hard to place my twist at my crown area. I'm still being pretty inconsistent in my treatments so I believe I have another year before it completely fills in. My hair all over is denser. Will update again end of year.
> 
> ...



@faithVA I know this post is almost a year old - but I'm just seeing it and had to say CONGRATULATIONS and what AMAZING progress you made.  Your hair is beautiful!!!
I know it took a lot of trial and error, money and hard work but the results are worth it.  Wouldn't it be great to say this, that and this gave me the results?  That would be too easy <lol> as we try everything we can and when we get results we aren't sure if one single product did it or all of the 5011 products synergistically.  Congratulations again for your great progress. Your results are inspiration = that it can be done!


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2015)

ilong said:


> @faithVA I know this post is almost a year old - but I'm just seeing it and had to say CONGRATULATIONS and what AMAZING progress you made.  Your hair is beautiful!!!
> I know it took a lot of trial and error, money and hard work but the results are worth it.  Wouldn't it be great to say this, that and this gave me the results?  That would be too easy <lol> as we try everything we can and when we get results we aren't sure if one single product did it or all of the 5011 products synergistically.  Congratulations again for your great progress. Your results are inspiration = that it can be done!



Thank you. I appreciate your words. Thank you for the compliment. I am very shoot to have made great progress. I definitely believe for most ladies hair loss can be turned around.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 28, 2015)

My crown looks a bit fuller. I think the high heat and round brush at the Dominican salon may have damaged my scalp. Now that I have moved on to a more gentle straightening method my overall hair will improve.

My edges can finally grow, because they aren't being fried and laid to the side. My new stylist left my edges alone. I can smooth them out with my satin scarf and some aloe gel.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My crown looks a bit fuller. I think the high heat and round brush at the Dominican salon may have damaged my scalp. Now that I have moved on to a more gentle straightening method my overall hair will improve.
> 
> My edges can finally grow, because they aren't being fried and laid to the side. My new stylist left my edges alone. I can smooth them out with my satin scarf and some aloe gel.



Nice. Yeah, that heat can eventually cause that hair to really thin out. I'm glad you caught it in time. Your scalp will recover with some tlc.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 9, 2016)

BUMP BUMP BUMP

Can we make this thread active again? I know I need the support.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2016)

NappyNelle said:


> BUMP BUMP BUMP
> 
> Can we make this thread active again? I know I need the support.


Of course we can. What's going on?


----------



## NicoleSelah (Aug 9, 2016)

I think we should mame an up to date thread. I'm in the  process of getting my hair back t o a fuller state.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2016)

NicoleSelah said:


> I think we should mame an up to date thread. I'm in the  process of getting my hair back t o a fuller state.


Feel free to start one or anyone that wants to.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 10, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Of course we can. What's going on?



Medication, stress, and genes. My hairline looks terrible.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2016)

NappyNelle said:


> Medication, stress, and genes. My hairline looks terrible.


: bighug:. Well you know I believe many things can be turned around especially if you work from the inside out. So be encouraged.

Are you focusing on your diet and water intake? What are you doing for the stress? Meditating? Yoga? Walks? Hot baths?


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 10, 2016)

NappyNelle said:


> Medication, stress, and genes. My hairline looks terrible.



@NappyNelle, we are in the same boat. I've been under a great deal of stress...my skin and hair are paying for it. We can't control genes and meds, but definitely try to eliminate the stress factors. Are you taking a vitamin to combat what the meds take away from you? I agree with all the things @faithVA suggested.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 10, 2016)

@NappyNelle The past year has been rough for me with the last 6 months just ratcheting up my stress level, so I can identify. I'm pretty sure that the shedding I'm seeing and thinning in the temples can be attributed to genetics and hormones but has been sped up and ignited by high levels of stress (without doing anything about it). So here's what I've started to do:
- yoga daily, even if it's only 10 minutes (it really helps)
- have gone back to my 4-6 day a week workouts 
- upping my water and restarting my vitamins 
- scalp massages with oil...shooting for 2x a week
- getting back to weekly washing/dc and a pre-poo before hand (using the Pona Hair and Scalp by Komaza)
- and last but not least Komaza's Anagen Elite (just started being consistent with it so no verdict yet on if it works). It's supposed to be for medicine and hormone induced hair fall. 

My stress level has come down significantly recently. I just wish I hadn't dropped the ball on things I was doing to help keep it in check this past 6 months. Better late than never though, right? 

That said...if you (or someone else) starts a challenge I may join. If not, I'll just include my updates in the challenges I'm already in. 

Really hope you can find something that helps get you back to healthy edges!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 10, 2016)

faithVA said:


> : bighug:. Well you know I believe many things can be turned around especially if you work from the inside out. *So be encouraged.*
> 
> Are you focusing on your diet and water intake? What are you doing for the stress? Meditating? Yoga? Walks? Hot baths?



@faithVA Thank you! You've always been so encouraging and sweet to me.  
@caliscurls  Thank you for sharing your story! I like your plan. I will look into the Komaza product. I haven't used anything from them in a while.
@gvin89  Thank you! I really appreciate your words. I am only taking biotin outside of the medications because I'm tired of popping pills all day. I think the biotin has been helpful for the rest of hair.

I am drinking lots of water, and my skin is generally happy about that; however, I don't think I can ever drink enough to really replenish my cells with the (main) medications I take. They have a host of side effects. Lately, I've been drinking 2-3 liters daily.

My diet has gotten better, but it's still not top notch. I have lots of allergies and multiple deficiencies, so it's hard to maintain healthy eating habits. I am mainly eating proteins and veggies, but I still like quick, junky, snacks and often need something heavy (like baguette) to coat my stomach (for the meds). I am not active like I would like to be, because I have a cane and at times, need a wheelchair.  I would love to take up yoga and walking again.

The stress...    Thankfully, I left my previous job and I love the one I have now. It's still taxing, but I enjoy it, my team, and particularly, my boss. I am a textbook introvert I have to check out from people and hang out on the internet, draw or paint, and read. Now that I'm not teaching on campus, I have more downtime for self care. However, that time is redirected to my girlfriend... but that is another story. (I love her but it's very difficult for me to adjust to her needs without feeling guilty for needing/ enjoying / relishing in my alone time. I don't know how other women juggle jobs, relationships, children, and their own personal lives every day.  )

Sooooooooo I saw all of that to say that my already fine edges have thinned considerably and this thread kept me on track years ago. I know there is a current thread for crowns, but my edges are my primary concern. I am very self conscious about them.

My current plan includes GHE with Minoxidil for a few hours and massaging with JBCO daily. I bought my first real wig and will wear it tomorrow. I am self conscious about that too, but I need some type of style that will not stress my edges. lol


----------

